# City Tire and Wheel



## dreday

I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with! 

Heres the deal...

I had a *175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved)* that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.

On *July 18th, 2007* I called a few places looking for 1- *175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall)*. I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was *City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped*. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.

Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...

I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP. 
So, I called Western Union. It was *$16* to Western Union these fuckheads *$65*. Now my total is up to *$81 shipped*.

Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was *7/18/07*.

A week pasted- *NO TIRE*. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...

Another week & half pasted- *NO TIRE*. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...

Another week & half passes- *NO TIRE*. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...

This goes on until *9/19/07, over 2mos later...*
Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order." 
*I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!

My tire finally shows up *Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! *They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total *$110*! :angry: 
(Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)

The tire itself ran me *$110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

(As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ *Tire & Wheel Master*. So, beware of those bitches too!)

:guns: City Tire & Wheel :burn:


----------



## themadmexican

that sucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN. That sucks ass


----------



## dreday

You guys are telling me... Just don't fuck w/ them is all I can say.


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Thanks Good to know who`s Bullshit on here...... Shits Sucks but now other people know....


----------



## DanielDucati

Thats some shit,thats why I only deal locally now.Had the same problem years ago but with some all gold 13's I bought from a shop in San Diego that were never ship'd , I ended up driving to cali with my bro and the shop owner was suprised I drove from AZ to confront him,The shop owner ended up giving me a free set of chrome 13's, Come to find out he never ship'd the all golds,Dont know what the fuck he was thinking though..............


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 30 2007, 11:52 AM~8900451
> *Thats some shit,thats why I only deal locally now.Had the same problem years ago but with some all gold 13's I bought from a shop in San Diego that were never ship'd , I ended up driving to cali with my bro and the shop owner was suprised I drove from AZ to confront him,The shop owner ended up giving me  a free set of chrome 13's, Come to find out he never ship'd the all golds,Dont know what the fuck he was thinking though..............
> *


I hear ya. I wished I lived close enough to have drove to Cali to this place. Thats probably the main reason these places do this shit b/c they know we live too far away to pop up at their store. If we didn't, we would've just went there to pick them up. They know this shit & take advantage of it... :angry:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 08:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


you should have paid more with mi gente in colorado springs I bought threw them and went to there shop they have one of the nicest shops I ever seen. THOSE FUCKERS ARE PRICEY AND THEY HAVE THEM IN HOUSE AND THEY SHAVE THEM THERE


----------



## plague

OR BUY FROM D-CHESSE


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 30 2007, 12:41 PM~8900745
> *OR BUY FROM D-CHESSE
> *


I asked Cheese and he didn't have any of the shaved ones. I'll be getting my skinnies from him though.


----------



## woodpaneling

I had that same problem when I ordered from some place out of Lowrider mag about 5-6 years back. 

I bought a set of 20" wires and tires. They quoted a price on the phone and told me to wire half of it by Western Union. The wheels showed up with a COD of over $300 more than they quoted. I could either pay the fee, or send them back, but they already had like $800 or something of mine. They said if they came back I would be out the restocking fee, so I just ended up paying the extra. So basically, I had the choice of loosing $800 and get nothing... or loose $300 and get the wheels. 

I wouldn't EVER order shit out of Lowrider again. Stick with places you know, or pay with credit card. I like eBay, since they have feedback, you can check on a seller... plus the buyer protection. I usually order parts off eBay, and pay with Paypal using my credit card. Basically triples the buyer protection, and you can check out their feedback.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 08:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


Banks give credit card machins to most legit places if he didnt take them should have been end of convo with him and i would have paid the extra $4 and went with the other place that probably took credit cards


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


shaved whites :thumbsdown:


----------



## i_did_it

Are they on E-bay and layitlow? got links to there site? I'll be passing the word about these tire scamming clowns!!


----------



## Maverick

I had bad problems with A-1 tire and wheel ordering some wheels a long time ago. after 2 months i was calling everyday..crazy routine. "your wheels have been shipped call back tomm for tracking..next day.."oh we are waiting for your knockoffs..will ship tomm" those replies over and over. finally after 3 months I called my lawyer and he contacted them. I recieved my rims the next week..WRONG ONES!! I called lowrider mag and told them about their advertiser but they didnt care.


----------



## RegalLimited82

Just say no to Western Union......all you can do is cancel the transaction, but once they get your feria you're done. Thats probably why they don't take credit cards, they want to avoid chargebacks.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

any wheel place thats advertised in lrm is not crediable especially if they are in stockton or in the sacramento,ca area they are super shady..got warehouse of blemmed rims..they do charge nothing but when u live far away they got u...and if u push it they will produce a fake manifest sayin the wheels shipped o know there game in and out i know those dudes you have to walk in to get wheels and then they arent really that good..good luck...


----------



## malomonte

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 1 2007, 06:18 AM~8905630
> *I had bad problems with A-1 tire and wheel ordering some wheels a long time ago. after 2 months i was calling everyday..crazy routine. "your wheels have been shipped call back tomm for tracking..next day.."oh we are waiting for your knockoffs..will ship tomm" those replies over and over. finally after 3 months I called my lawyer and he contacted them. I recieved my rims the next week..WRONG ONES!! I called lowrider mag and told them about their advertiser but they didnt care.
> *


Max @ A-1 Tire has always been good people to me,and always on time with shipments,Never ran into no shady shit with him..........but them again he sponsor'd my '79 coup de ville back in the early 90's.....


----------



## TYTE9D

THATS FUCKED!...GOOD LOOKIN OUT THOUGH, I ALMOST THOUGHT ABOUT ORDERING FROM THEM TOO! (CITY TIRE AND WHEEL) I WONT ORDER OUT THE MAGAZINE ANY MORE... THEY WILL ALWAYS SAY THEY HAVE IN STOCK AND THEY DONT. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 1 2007, 12:39 PM~8907628
> *Max @ A-1 Tire has always been good people to me,and always on time with shipments,Never ran into no shady shit with him..........but them again he sponsor'd my '79 coup de ville back in the early 90's.....
> *


glad they hooked you up bro..they got me.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 1 2007, 08:51 AM~8906045
> *any wheel place thats advertised in lrm is not crediable especially if they are in stockton or in the sacramento,ca area they are super shady..got warehouse of blemmed rims..they do charge nothing but when u live far away they got u...and if u push it they will produce a fake manifest sayin the wheels shipped o know there game in and out i know those dudes you have to walk in to get wheels and then they arent really that good..good luck...
> *


Honestly, the only place in LRM that I've dealt with & is legit is also the highest place to buy from in LRM- SuperBuy Tires.

Every other place is just like the rest, scammers. :angry:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Oct 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8907848
> *THATS FUCKED!...GOOD LOOKIN OUT THOUGH, I ALMOST THOUGHT ABOUT ORDERING FROM THEM TOO! (CITY TIRE AND WHEEL) I WONT ORDER OUT THE MAGAZINE ANY MORE... THEY WILL ALWAYS SAY THEY HAVE IN STOCK AND THEY DONT. :thumbsdown:
> *


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## 6Deuced

i have bought probably close to a dozen sets of wheels from TIRE AND WHEEL MASTER from 13's to 22's, those guys ALWAYS came thru, and numerous times they told me the wheel i wanted was NOT in stock, so i chose another, and always got my shipments within 5 working days, and i'm in canada!!!

I have been fucked over by WHOLESALE DEPOT and A1 AUTO TIRE AND WHEEL

Now i take extra precautions, including calling the BBB, they have an automated recording and it even says what complaints have been made and how many, you wouldn't believe what it said about wholesale depot and paradise wheel, also another thing i do is call a couple different times, pretending to be a different person, and say that i will walk in to get it that day, and then i find the truth whether they have it or not, yet another way, check the website and the mag ad, lots will say what sizes the wheels come in, ask for a wheel outside that range, if they say they got it, there fucking scamming you!!!


----------



## dreday

TTT


----------



## OakCliffRider

Damn man, i've ordered from Mi Gente Cuatoms before and they good people. They only charged like $10, if i remember correctly, for shipping.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

It's funny u should mention the trips to check on your shit, had a club member had to do the same w/G Boys in Cali. They had done some work for me (under carriage chroming and wheel work). My dude had some 72 spoke dayton, wanted to get them customized ,sent them out,damn wouldn't u know they tried to swope them for some 100 spoke chinas, not knowing he was from L.A., he drove from Memphis to L.A. for his sh*t.Not speaking bad on the business,cause they took care of me,but sometime u will get fuck on the mid west,cause they think we don't know our shit.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Oct 3 2007, 02:47 PM~8925701
> *Damn man, i've ordered from Mi Gente Cuatoms before and they good people. They only charged like $10, if i remember correctly, for shipping.
> *


THEY ARE ON THE UP AND UP, THEY GOT ONE OF THE NICEST SHOPS I EVER SEEN HUGE AND THEY GOT EVERYTHING, I MEAN EVERYTHING IN STOCK, THEY SHAVE YOUR WHITE WALLS IN HOUSE IF YOU LIKE THAT KIND OF TIRE :cheesy:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2007, 10:51 AM~8930512
> *THEY ARE ON THE UP AND UP, THEY GOT ONE OF THE NICEST SHOPS I EVER SEEN HUGE AND THEY GOT EVERYTHING, I MEAN EVERYTHING IN STOCK, THEY SHAVE YOUR WHITE WALLS IN HOUSE IF YOU LIKE THAT KIND OF TIRE :cheesy:
> *


Cool. Glad to hear that. Next time I need some wide whites, I'll holla at them. I believe I'm gonna switch the wides on my coupe to skinnies.


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 09:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


THATS THE EXACT SAME THING THAT HAPPEN TO ME. BUT I ORDERED A SET OF WHEELS GOT THEM LATE .THEN THERE WAS NO ADAPTERS& K.O SO HAD TO WAIT & DEAL WITH THE SAME BULL AS DRE DID THEN THER WAS NO HAMER SO I SAID FUCK ILL BUY MY OWN :angry:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Oct 4 2007, 04:07 AM~8929697
> *It's funny u should mention the trips to check on your shit, had a club member had to do the same w/G Boys in Cali. They had done some work for me (under carriage chroming and wheel work). My dude had some 72 spoke dayton, wanted to get them customized ,sent them out,damn wouldn't u know they tried to swope them for some 100 spoke chinas, not knowing he was from L.A., he drove from Memphis to L.A. for his sh*t.Not speaking bad on the business,cause they took care of me,but sometime u will get fuck on the mid west,cause they think we don't know our shit.
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

City tire and wheel sent me some old, dried out, cracked 520's a couple years ago. I had to drive over there to get replacements. They suck. :guns:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I bought from them I ended up paying more and waiting longer


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 4 2007, 09:00 PM~8935076
> *THATS THE EXACT SAME THING THAT HAPPEN TO ME. BUT I ORDERED A SET OF WHEELS GOT THEM LATE .THEN THERE WAS NO ADAPTERS& K.O SO HAD TO WAIT & DEAL WITH THE SAME BULL AS DRE DID THEN THER WAS NO HAMER SO I SAID FUCK ILL BUY MY OWN :angry:
> *


See, I searched on here first to see if anyone had complianed about them. There was nothing so I thought- at least theres no bad news...

Maybe this thread will keep some of the LIL homies from getting burnt by these & the other fucks people have mentioned.


----------



## dreday

TTT :guns:


----------



## big C

I have bought from first stop auto out of lowrider mag,they did me right called me back hours later after my order with a tracking number.Dude that worked there even called me back like 2 weeks later to ask me if i was happy with my wheels.Anyone else have an exp with them?


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 08:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


ttt


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 30 2007, 11:52 AM~8900451
> *Thats some shit,thats why I only deal locally now.Had the same problem years ago but with some all gold 13's I bought from a shop in San Diego that were never ship'd , I ended up driving to cali with my bro and the shop owner was suprised I drove from AZ to confront him,The shop owner ended up giving me  a free set of chrome 13's, Come to find out he never ship'd the all golds,Dont know what the fuck he was thinking though..............
> *


Thats good stuff there man! Right n his face! No phone bs there. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 10 2007, 01:55 PM~8969774
> *ttt
> *


Thanks. This shit should be pinned! :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Dre, my boy had the same BS happen whe he ordered a set of 5 13" wires w/tires. When he called to get a quote w/shipping they told him the amount, he asked again "Thats to my door right?" They said yep. After waiting a week for them he called and they pulled the same "we miscalculated" crap, by then he already sent the money Western Union and was stuck paying almost $200 more to take delivery. Straight up scum bags. 
:guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Russellpalma2005

TTT FOR HONEST BUSINESSES ON LIL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 10 2007, 07:54 PM~8972420
> *Dre, my boy had the same BS happen whe he ordered a set of 5 13" wires w/tires. When he called to get a quote w/shipping they told him the amount, he asked again "Thats to my door right?" They said yep. After waiting a week for them he called and they pulled the same "we miscalculated" crap, by then he already sent the money Western Union and was stuck paying almost $200 more to take delivery. Straight up scum bags.
> :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


What kills me is these fuckheads keeping getting away w/ it! Straight up bullshit! :angry:

Hopefully, this thread will let people know who *not* to fuck w/ out of LRM.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Russellpalma2005_@Oct 10 2007, 08:31 PM~8972720
> *TTT FOR HONEST BUSINESSES ON LIL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow

I had the same problems with them about two years ago. Fucker wouldnt send the rims and wouldnt return my money unless I gave them a 125 restocking fee. I would have shot his ass if I were in Cali. 

TTT For good buisnesses


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 11 2007, 03:56 PM~8979052
> *What kills me is these fuckheads keeping getting away w/ it! Straight up bullshit!  :angry:
> 
> Hopefully, this thread will let people know who not to fuck w/ out of LRM.
> *


Maybe all that have been wronged write LRM and let them kno what kinda people they promotin.
Maybe they kno and dont give a damn! :uh: 
If it start affectin they bussiness maybe they listen.
I understand they need to pay bills and thats what them ads do. Me I wouldnt put word out for no one I cant vouch for.
We do got some good cats on here they slang rimz n thangs. I havent bought rimz from anyone here but Homeboys he gave me a good deal quick service.
I was gonna buy from one of them LRM ads at that time. But I bought from here cause I heard good feedback and them LRM cats was lookin kinda shady. 
I seen like 3 or 4 different ads for supposedly different shops but they all had the same phone #!! WTF! :uh:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Oct 11 2007, 08:12 PM~8981175
> *Maybe all that have been wronged write LRM and let them kno what kinda people they promotin.
> Maybe they kno and dont give a damn! :uh:
> If it start affectin they bussiness maybe they listen.
> I understand they need to pay bills and thats what them ads do. Me I wouldnt put word out for no one I cant vouch for.
> We do got some good cats on here they slang rimz n thangs. I havent bought rimz from anyone here  but Homeboys he gave me a good deal quick service.
> I was gonna buy from one of them LRM ads at that time. But I bought from here cause I heard good feedback and them LRM cats was lookin kinda shady.
> I seen like 3 or 4 different ads for supposedly different shops but they all had the same phone #!! WTF! :uh:
> *


This is it right here..


----------



## dreday

TTT


----------



## LENETOWNTX

MI GENTE ARE GOOD PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH I USED TO ORDER STUFF FROM THEM ALL THE TIME SHIT STILL GOT THEM IN IM CELL PHONE


----------



## dreday

This might as well be pinned b/c I'm gonna TTT this shit for the next 20yrs! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Yeah what he said.


----------



## impala_631

i ordered from them a while back and they had low price on rim/tire combo, but they wanted an extra 75bucks for mounting and balancing, i told them not to mount them cause i had access to a tire machine and they said thats fine, when the rims came, over 2 1/2 months later, they were mounted and there was a 125 dollar cod, i called and they said it was 75 for mounting/balancing,40 for shipping/handleing and 10 for the cod charge :angry:


----------



## Freakeone

THOSE FUCKING PUSSYS DID THE SAME KIND OF SHIT TO ME ALSO.. I BOUGHT A SET OF 22'S THAT THEY SAID THEY HAD IN STOCK WHICH THEY DIDN'T SO ABOUT A MONTH AND A HALF LATER I CALLED AND SAID WHERE THE FUCK IS MY SHIT AND THEY TELL ME "OH IM SORRY WE DON'T HAVE THAT WHEEL ANYMORE" SO I SAID I WANTED A REFUND BUT THESE ****** ASS MOTHER FUCKERS SAY THEY DO NOT GIVE A FULL REFUND SO I EOULD BE OUT OVER HALF MY MONEY.. SO I PICKED ANOTHER WHEEL AND ABOUT 2 WEEKS LATER I GET A BOX WITH THE WRONG FUCKING WHEELS SO I SAID FUCK IT AND KEPT THEM.. ANYMORE BULLSHIT WITH THEM I WOULD OF SENT MYSELF IN A BOX OVER THERE AND BURNT DOWN THERE FUCKING STORE..


----------



## dreday

Damn. This rabbit hole keeps getting deeper & deeper! :0


----------



## warning

I ordered a set of rims from the same place and got em like 4 weeks later :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Sep 30 2007, 10:34 PM~8903594
> *I had that same problem when I ordered from some place out of Lowrider mag about 5-6 years back.
> 
> I bought a set of 20" wires and tires. They quoted a price on the phone and told me to wire half of it by Western Union. The wheels showed up with a COD of over $300 more than they quoted. I could either pay the fee, or send them back, but they already had like $800 or something of mine. They said if they came back I would be out the restocking fee, so I just ended up paying the extra. So basically, I had the choice of loosing $800 and get nothing... or loose $300 and get the wheels.
> 
> I wouldn't EVER order shit out of Lowrider again. Stick with places you know, or pay with credit card. I like eBay, since they have feedback, you can check on a seller... plus the buyer protection. I usually order parts off eBay, and pay with Paypal using my credit card. Basically triples the buyer protection, and you can check out their feedback.
> *


I WENT THROUGH THE SAME SHIT WITH THEM AND EVEN HAD OTHER PEOPLE CALL THEM FOR ME. AS FAR AS UPS WHICH THEY USED TO SHIP THE TIRE THROUGH AND I EVEN WENT TO THE POINT OF CALLING LOWRIDER MAG. ADVERTISE BUSINESS TO GET THEM DAMN TIRES. OUT OF ALL OF THAT NO ONE DID A DAMN THING EXCEPT FOR ME HAVING TO COME OUT OF THE DAMN POCKET OF MORE MONEY TO GET THEM........... :angry:


----------



## HB WIRES

I+-MEANS YOU GUYS ARE SOME STUPIED MOTHERS.......AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU....


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 21 2007, 11:44 PM~9054746
> *I+-MEANS YOU GUYS ARE SOME STUPIED MOTHERS.......AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU....
> *


Keep talkin shit Keith... :angry: 

































j/k Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

My boy ordered and paid for a set of 22 Inch wheels with tires from them 4 months ago, he still dont have his shit.

They told him last week the wheels are on back order, and will be sent out as soon as they recieve them.


Then another one of my boys ordered some 14s from them, 3 months ago. I told him to buy from Keith, but the fucker is hard headed, well He ended up getting them 2 months later, and they also COD him, but it was $175.00 extra, on top of what he paid for the advertised price.


----------



## 416impala

Thats why I like to use my credit card when ordering!


----------



## SUGExWHITE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 9 2007, 05:19 PM~8964865
> *I have bought from first stop auto out of lowrider mag,they did me right called me back hours later after my order with a tracking number.Dude that worked there even called me back like 2 weeks later to ask me if i was happy with my wheels.Anyone else have an exp with them?
> *


man FUCK FIRST STOP AUTO!! them fucks dicked me for weeks on my rims and when they finally arrived, i drove on them 4 FUCKEN TIMES then they ALL had loose spokes.


----------



## Freakeone

HAS ANYONE BURNT DOWN THE SHOP YET???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 24 2007, 06:28 AM~9071474
> *HAS ANYONE BURNT DOWN THE SHOP YET???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Eric

Good looking out...I'll keep ordering from Rich!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 24 2007, 04:28 AM~9071474
> *HAS ANYONE BURNT DOWN THE SHOP YET???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit could make it happen :biggrin: i stay about 3 miles away,just a j/k really thow that is dirty how they do some folks,its always mail orders from far away,because they know you guys are so far. :machinegun:


----------



## plague

I NOTICED IN THE NEW LOWRIDER IT HAS THE LIST OF THE WHEEL SHOPS AND IF THEY ARE WITH THE BBB.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

pics or it didnt happen i wouldnt even wipe my ass with aLRM anymore....


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 25 2007, 12:26 AM~9078695
> *shit could make it happen :biggrin: i stay about 3 miles away,just a j/k really thow that is dirty how they do some folks,its always mail orders from far away,because they know you guys are so far. :machinegun:*


YEP


----------



## dreday

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 25 2007, 01:59 PM~9082254
> *I NOTICED IN THE NEW LOWRIDER IT HAS THE LIST OF THE WHEEL SHOPS AND IF THEY ARE WITH THE BBB.
> *


They probably got a lot of complaints about the business's they advertise


----------



## AndrewH

i almost order a set from them until i found out they with with a few other tire places advertise in LRM. One of those places that buys chinas and assembles them in in sweat shops.

btw, is lrm still a sellout pos publication I've been subscription free for about 8 months now..

and Mi Gente is a great place!


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 29 2007, 03:03 PM~9107717
> *i almost order a set from them until i found out they with with a few other tire places advertise in LRM. One of those places that buys chinas and assembles them in in sweat shops.
> 
> btw, is lrm still a sellout pos publication I've been subscription free for about 8 months now..
> 
> and Mi Gente is a great place!
> *


Yep. To the fullest! :angry:


----------



## 704 Sheen

They are scam artists, had to call the BBB to get $6500 back from them a few years back. They had a few hundred complaints with the same scheme. They also had more than one business name, they said to. 
They tell everyone they have any wheel you call about in stock, then they get you to Western Union a deposit, then your basically screwed. You call over the next few months and they keep giving you the run around.
So I would advise anyone not to use them, but luckily the 1st time I ordered some 26s when they 1st came out, they arrived b/c it was a Bank Cashiers check.


----------



## dreday

TTT


----------



## dreday

:uh:


----------



## dreday

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

i ordered some wires from american tire & wheel out of LRM. 
the only issue i had was that western union bizz, its confusing. 
but outside of that i got my shit in about a week in half, nothing wrong with em..


----------



## cutdaddy86

thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by cutdaddy86_@Nov 18 2007, 06:00 PM~9254148
> *thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by cutdaddy86_@Nov 18 2007, 05:00 PM~9254148
> *thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago
> *


 :twak:


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by cutdaddy86_@Nov 18 2007, 05:00 PM~9254148
> *thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago
> *


let us know when they show, if they show


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Oct 1 2007, 02:05 PM~8907848
> *THATS FUCKED!...GOOD LOOKIN OUT THOUGH, I ALMOST THOUGHT ABOUT ORDERING FROM THEM TOO! (CITY TIRE AND WHEEL) I WONT ORDER OUT THE MAGAZINE ANY MORE... THEY WILL ALWAYS SAY THEY HAVE IN STOCK AND THEY DONT. :thumbsdown:
> *




X2


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cutdaddy86_@Nov 18 2007, 06:00 PM~9254148
> *thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago
> *


Well I hope you have more cash, because your going to need it when your order comes with an additional C.O.D. charge. Good luck though.


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT


----------



## monte88

pretty fucked up 5 yrs later and they are still doing this..heres my story..i called them up looking for a set of wheels and tires..nothing fancy..white powdercoated//ok so they gave me a price of 625.00 shipped to my door..i was like cool..thry told me i had to western union them half the money to get the order started..no problem i can understand that...so i did..they told me it was gonna take 2 weeks to get em done..they would call me when they were done to western union the rest of the cash..so 3 weeks go by no phone call...i call them...they said oh we havent started your wheels beacuse there was a mix up on the pricing..i said WTF!!!and they didnt even call me to tell me this..they said my total NOW was gonna be 825.00 i said no forget it i want a refund..they said they didnt give refunds...ok so now im really pissed by now....so after 2 hrs of going back and forth with them i sent them the rest of the money...and basicly after 3 months of waiting on my wheels i finally got them.DONT DEAL WITH THEM... :0 :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by cutdaddy86_@Nov 18 2007, 05:00 PM~9254148
> *thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago
> *


did u get them yet?


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 21 2007, 11:38 PM~9279370
> *Well I hope you have more cash, because your going to need it when your order comes with an additional C.O.D. charge. Good luck though.
> *


Damn Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Nov 25 2007, 04:17 AM~9298785
> *pretty fucked up 5 yrs later and they are still doing this..heres my story..i called them up looking for a set of wheels and tires..nothing fancy..white powdercoated//ok so they gave me a price of 625.00 shipped to my door..i was like cool..thry told me i had to western union them half the money to get the order started..no problem i can understand that...so i did..they told me it was gonna take 2 weeks to get em done..they would call me when they were done to western union the rest of the cash..so 3 weeks go by no phone call...i call them...they said oh we havent started your wheels beacuse there was a mix up on the pricing..i said WTF!!!and they didnt even call me to tell me this..they said my total NOW was gonna be 825.00 i said no forget it i want a refund..they said they didnt give refunds...ok so now im really pissed by now....so after 2 hrs of going back and forth with them i sent them the rest of the money...and basicly after 3 months of waiting on my wheels i finally got them.DONT DEAL WITH THEM... :0  :angry:
> *


LOL. This shit is wild! These mutha fuckers just do whatever the fuck they want! Damn I wish I was in Cali! :angry:


----------



## hard2get

I remember i tried to order a set of 20's from them about 4 years ago (only because they had the lowest price on the ones i wanted at the time) I western unioned them the money they said the rims would be there in 8 to 10 days... I called them after about three weeks and they said the rims i wanted were on backorder and they were getting them in the next day... to make a long story short, 2 months later i got the rims, not the ones i ordered but some completely different ones, I just sold them so i wouldnt have to deal with those fucks again. Total jerkoffs :thumbsdown:  :guns:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

City Tire and Wheel :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Nov 28 2007, 05:01 PM~9325932
> *Damn Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


For once I'm hoping I'm not but we already know the answer to that.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

3 YEARS AGO I CALLED THEM ON 13'S WITH BUFFED WHITES THEY TOLD ME THEY HAD THEM AND IN STOCK I DROVE AN HOUR AND A HALF TO FIND OUT THEY DIDNT HAVE THEM SOME OTHER SHOP ACROSS THE STREET DID SO IT WASNT A TOTAL LOSS ,IT'S RUN BY A BUNCH OF HUSTLING INDIAN'S


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 30 2007, 09:52 PM~9345917
> *3 YEARS AGO    I CALLED THEM ON 13'S WITH BUFFED WHITES THEY TOLD ME THEY HAD THEM AND IN STOCK I DROVE AN HOUR AND A HALF TO FIND OUT THEY DIDNT HAVE THEM  SOME OTHER SHOP ACROSS THE STREET DID  SO IT WASNT A TOTAL LOSS ,IT'S RUN BY A BUNCH OF HUSTLING INDIAN'S
> *


thats sacramento  rims on every corner/hustlers key word. :machinegun: citys full of them.just sucks for out of towners that are so far,there almost helpless.


----------



## uniques66

*I live in SAC and still dont like doing business with them!! They say one thing on the phone, and something differant when you get there? Like bub916 said "RIM HUSTLERS ON EVERY CONER here in SAC-TOWN. I live in the D.P.H and I can walk one block to buy a 13X7 100 spoker or a lead hammer.  *


----------



## payfred

LISTEN CLOSELY

When ordering ANYTHING over the phone OR internet, always use a CREDIT card. Not a DEBIT card and definately not western union. 

If you dont receive your merchandise in a timely manner, you can easily call the credit card company and dispute the charge. The credit card company will refund your money within 24-48 hours then go after the crooked merchant themselves to recoup their money.

If you use a DEBIT card or western union, you are at the mercy of the merchant!

If a merchant wont accept a major credit card, DO NOT do business with them.


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by cutdaddy86_@Nov 18 2007, 05:00 PM~9254148
> *thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago
> *


u get your shit


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 3 2007, 06:57 PM~9366008
> *LISTEN CLOSELY
> 
> When ordering ANYTHING over the phone OR internet, always use a CREDIT card. Not a DEBIT card and definately not western union.
> 
> If you dont receive your merchandise in a timely manner, you can easily call the credit card company and dispute the charge. The credit card company will refund your money within 24-48 hours then go after the crooked merchant themselves to recoup their money.
> 
> If you use a DEBIT card or western union, you are at the mercy of the merchant!
> 
> If a merchant wont accept a major credit card, DO NOT do business with them.
> *


EXCEPT HOMEBOYZ WIRE WHEELS KEITH HE COMES THROUGH! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Back to page one.


----------



## sireluzion916

I'm still laughing at the shipping department. Them fools don't have a damn shipping department, that place is a damn dump!!!! It's too bad there here in my own city doing shadey ass business like this. I know A-1 Tire and Wheel here in Sacramento is a decent place, but I dont' know about mail order.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 3 2007, 06:57 PM~9366008
> *LISTEN CLOSELY
> 
> When ordering ANYTHING over the phone OR internet, always use a CREDIT card. Not a DEBIT card and definately not western union.
> 
> If you dont receive your merchandise in a timely manner, you can easily call the credit card company and dispute the charge. The credit card company will refund your money within 24-48 hours then go after the crooked merchant themselves to recoup their money.
> 
> If you use a DEBIT card or western union, you are at the mercy of the merchant!
> 
> If a merchant wont accept a major credit card, DO NOT do business with them.
> *


GOOD SHIT to know.. at least saves you the headache.


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT


----------



## monte88

ya know what plane tickets for everyone..lets all take a trip.. :angry:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 3 2007, 08:57 PM~9366008
> *LISTEN CLOSELY
> 
> When ordering ANYTHING over the phone OR internet, always use a CREDIT card. Not a DEBIT card and definately not western union.
> 
> If you dont receive your merchandise in a timely manner, you can easily call the credit card company and dispute the charge. The credit card company will refund your money within 24-48 hours then go after the crooked merchant themselves to recoup their money.
> 
> If you use a DEBIT card or western union, you are at the mercy of the merchant!
> 
> If a merchant wont accept a major credit card, DO NOT do business with them.
> *


thats how you can tell pretty quick, 
theyll say cus they dont want stolen credit cards


----------



## BullBurner

This shit is good to know! All Y'all better be tellin all yer homies too. 

Plus I'm glad I will be going with Homeboyz cuz I've heard NOTHIN' but props for the man.  :worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT so more people don't get jacked.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2007, 10:56 PM~9488697
> *TTT so more people don't get jacked.
> *



:yessad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

^page 1^


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 12 2007, 03:29 PM~9211511
> *i ordered some wires from american tire & wheel out of LRM.
> the only issue i had was that western union bizz, its confusing.
> but outside of that i got my shit in about a week in half, nothing wrong with em..
> *


got some 20's for a friend from them , my only complaint is it was way cheaper to ship them to a business than a house, but we got that covered . they even showed up mounted and balanced .....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 23 2007, 05:09 PM~9515570
> *got some 20's for a friend from them , my only complaint is it was way cheaper to ship them to a business than a house, but we got that covered . they even showed up mounted and balanced .....
> *


Sounds like your one of the lucky few.


----------



## My98Lincoln

YEAH SHIT SUXS ORDERING FROM THE WESTCOAST... LIVING IN THE EAST COAST... i HAD SEVERAL PROBLEMS WITH ORDERS FROM THEM TOO... aLL BEEN WESRTEN UNION ORDERS...

nO CREDIT, nO SALE!

tHANKS


----------



## OUTHOPU

Time to remind some more buyers.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 6 2008, 03:25 PM~9878816
> *Time to remind some more buyers.
> *


Damn Right! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 6 2008, 04:25 PM~9878816
> *Time to remind some more buyers.
> *


damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them, 

first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that

so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,

so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires


----------



## dreday

lol. Sorry Homie. This is fuckin ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!! These fools need their ass whooped!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## i_did_it

Them City Tire clowns need to be put out of biz ! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2007, 10:56 PM~9488697
> *TTT so more people don't get jacked.
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Feb 9 2008, 10:25 AM~9902256
> *Them City Tire clowns need to be put out of biz !  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by cutdaddy86+Nov 18 2007, 03:00 PM~9254148-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats fucked up cuz i just ordered from them 3 days ago
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Black Regal_@Nov 28 2007, 03:07 AM~9322745
> *did u get them yet?
> *


i wonder if he got his order?


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Feb 9 2008, 12:25 PM~9902256
> *Them City Tire clowns need to be put out of biz !  :angry:
> *


x999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Black Regal+Feb 9 2008, 01:25 PM~9902256-->
> 
> 
> 
> Them City Tire clowns need to be put out of biz !  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dreday_@Feb 9 2008, 01:20 PM~9902231
> *lol. Sorry Homie. This is fuckin ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!! These fools need their ass whooped!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 hell ya to both


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Same place sold me some FWD wire 20s awhile back. Told me they were in stock ready to ship. Went thru that same western union shit. Got my money then told me they had to make them. After weeks they said that they hadnt shipped cause 1 would leak still. more weeks passed. When they finally arrived i rode em for about 2 weeks then the spokes started leaking. They told me since they were FWDs I couldnt get my loot or return for another set. Had to resilicon 3 of them eventually-within 2 months. Dont fuck with that place!


----------



## OUTHOPU

This is why this should be kept on page 1 people.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

Page 1


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## BIG LAZY

i got fuck'd over by them too! I sent them money for 4 adapters and knock offs. they sent me the knock off but no adapters. :angry: I called and called and kept getting different people answering and no one could help me. They said they would take a message and they never return'd my call. I call'd from another # pretending to be a buyer and the original dickhead that took my order answer'd. I told him what was going on with my adapters and he replied that he sent them with the knock offs and that it was recieved by me. And if i have a problem to contact UPS. So i did and they conferm'd that only 1 package was sent out from them and only 1 was recived from me. So weeks of dealing with the fucking ******** at City Tire and Wheel, I just gave up. He got me! But fuck him cause I got a big ass mouth and ill bocott the shit out of his business. DONT BUY FROM THESE TOWEL HEADS!! IF YOU DO YOU WILL SUPPORT BIN LADEN :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT.


----------



## big C

Has anybody dealt with akins tire and wheel?Was thinking of getting some wheels from them.


----------



## vannmann

TTT so no one makes the same mistake.


----------



## Maximus1959

Man you got fucked hard in the ass with no vasaline!!! Thanks for the information!!!


----------



## sixwheelinmazda

i ordered from city tire and wheel once and that will be the last...i ordered a set of wire wheels with tires and everything else. the guy told me $400 total with shipping. and at that time i was like oh sounds good to me good deal. i even repeated it back to him and said that the total was only $400 with shipping and he said yes that they have the best shipping prices around. so i ordered them. it took them 4 months to get to me. i called everycouple days to see what was goin on and everytime i got a different answer. finally they came 2 days before the show...then all of sudden there was an extra $400 charge for shipping ....so i called and really bitched at them...i was soo pissed. and the guy says to me oh i forgot to tell you about that, even though when i ordered them he said that was all in the final price. so then i went to put them on the vehical i had got them for and the fuckers sent me the wrong adapters. so i called again and really bitched at the guy...he ended up hanging up on me. so i called again and told him that he better send me the right ones...so he says to send the ones i got back to them and theyll get me the right ones. so i did.....finally a month later recieved the adapters and guess what. they sent me the same fukin ones. never again.i need to find a place around here that sells wire wheels


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 15 2008, 08:19 PM~9953103
> *Has anybody dealt with akins tire and wheel?Was thinking of getting some wheels from them.
> *


Just buy from one of the wheel dudes on here!


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Feb 16 2008, 08:57 AM~9956677
> *Just buy from one of the wheel dudes on here!
> *


homeboyz


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

another shitty place is "tire and wheel master " after they get the fuckin money things start to change , they tell you one price and after they get the money they tell you, you didnt send enough money :uh:


----------



## Cheeseburger

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Feb 16 2008, 07:57 AM~9956677
> *Just buy from one of the wheel dudes on here!
> *


Agreed


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Feb 16 2008, 03:56 PM~9958390
> *another shitty place is "tire and wheel master " after they get the fuckin money things start to change , they tell you one price and after they get the money  they tell you, you didnt send enough money :uh:
> *


Yeah, their fuckheads too!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Feb 16 2008, 02:41 PM~9958336
> *homeboyz
> *


I would if i wanted wires but i dont.I have bought from him in the past though.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Feb 16 2008, 09:57 AM~9956677
> *Just buy from one of the wheel dudes on here!
> *


CROWDS91 :thumbsup:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

theres a few stores on ebay that sell wires.anybody ever buy from them? I've bought 3 set of wire wheels in auctions but never the stores


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

wow.....damn server, well it gets the point across


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## youcantfademe

NO SHIT HUH?


----------



## youcantfademe

NO SHIT HUH?


----------



## youcantfademe

NO SHIT HUH?


----------



## youcantfademe

NO SHIT HUH?


----------



## Six-o-two

TTT


----------



## 73 impala

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 15 2008, 07:19 PM~9953103
> *Has anybody dealt with akins tire and wheel?Was thinking of getting some wheels from them.
> *



My cousin ordered 3 sets of rims from them they always kept it real with him. Told him if they was going to be a lil higher than expected before he sent money, told him if they would take longer to get and everything.

We all the way VA and have got played by alotta rims shops out the "lowrider magazine". 

Akins the only reliable one we have tried. Its been like 4 other that sent us wrong rims & tires


----------



## OUTHOPU

You're another one of a very few that didn't get scammed from the sounds of it.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Ya you know what else them fuckers do, they own like every business in that magazine and just put different names on there to make it seem like there all different businesses but if u call one and then call another the same mothafucka will answer the phone. I wanted to buy some rims from in October and they said that they didnt take paypal or credit cards and i was thinkn what kinda legit business doesnt take paypal...so i told them to get fucked


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 21 2008, 07:59 PM~9999070
> *Ya you know what else them fuckers do, they own like every business in that magazine and just put different names on there to make it seem like there all different businesses but if u call one and then call another the same mothafucka will answer the phone.  I wanted to buy some rims from in October and they said that they didnt take paypal or credit cards and i was thinkn what kinda legit business doesnt take paypal...so i told them to get fucked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YEP!


----------



## OUTHOPU

You got to love that. :uh:


----------



## julio

the same shit is happing to me .only it is motek wheels & acc .but they are 24'' wheels & tires and 2,695. watch uot everybody you can't trust anybody!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

TTT...keep this topic going until them putos go out of business


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by julio_@Feb 23 2008, 07:30 PM~10013932
> *the same shit is happing to me .only it is motek wheels & acc .but they are 24'' wheels & tires and 2,695. watch uot everybody you can't trust anybody!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


A boy of mine ordered some dubs & spinners they had on sale in LRM. Took 2 months to get them & then they were wrong! The wheel was wrong & the spinners stuck way out from the wheel like fuckin Spy Hunter.
Instead of having to send them back he just rode w/o the spinners. :uh:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Fuck these bastards


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 24 2008, 08:16 AM~10017014
> * The wheel was wrong & the spinners stuck way out from the wheel like fuckin Spy Hunter.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Seriously, though, these punks need to be shut down. :guns:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Feb 23 2008, 09:48 PM~10014511
> *TTT...keep this topic going until them putos go out of business
> *


x2 keep this topic on page 1


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## somos1reyes

california wheels did the same to me but i was lucky that i ordered with a check card and all i did was go the bank and told them what happen the they won't ship the 26 inch rims i ordered and i believed it to be fraud and about 60days later the bank put the 1900 dallars i put down on them back in my account and only said give us 90 days to investigate if we find the fraud not to be true we will pull money back out and the fraud came out to be true DON'T ORDER FROM LRM AD'S TO RISKY


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 26 2008, 08:29 PM~10037730
> *california wheels did the same to me but i was lucky that i ordered with a check card and all i did was go the bank and told them what happen the they won't ship the 26 inch rims i ordered and i believed it to be fraud and about 60days later the bank put the 1900 dallars i put down on them back in my account and only said give us 90 days to investigate if we find the fraud not to be true we will pull  money back out and the fraud came out to be true DON'T ORDER FROM LRM AD'S TOo RISKY*


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Dam fool......they gave it too you with no vasaline! That's fucked up!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## MarquisPlaya

damn now i might have a hard time not paying because my credit card company said i basically sent the money to western union and they did nothing wrong, i dont care about that ill pay that 25 dollar fee, but thats why the use western union because it helps them get away with their fucking scam, ill be damned if im paying more then the western union fee, western union hopefully will go after city tire and wheel to get the money


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page1


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page1


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page1


----------



## mr1987

I order my wheels from american tire and wheel never have had a problem.even with western union.wheels were at my door in 3 days.shaved whites and 14x7s.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Mar 5 2008, 08:34 PM~10098917
> *I order my wheels from american  tire and wheel never have had a problem.even with western union.wheels were at my door in 3 days.shaved whites and 14x7s.
> *


pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## dreday

Pin This Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

yes please mods make this a sticky


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump, MODS PLEASE MAKE THIS A STICKY


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'll save you a bump.

TTT.


----------



## somos1reyes

:machinegun california wheels and city tire


----------



## somos1reyes

:machinegun california wheels and city tire


----------



## somos1reyes

:machinegun california wheels and city tire


----------



## somos1reyes

:machinegun california wheels and city tire


----------



## red chev

Is this the city tire in Cal or Colorado????is their a city tire in Colorado :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I can't remeber. Just check any LRM they always have an ad near the back.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 12 2008, 08:50 PM~10155030
> *Is this the city tire in Cal or Colorado????is their a city tire in Colorado :dunno:
> *


I've never heard of a City Tire in CO... :dunno:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump 

and its the one in Sacramento CA


----------



## Deez_nutss

FUCK CITY TIRE AND WHEEL THEY CAN GO FUCK THEY DIRTY SKUNT MOTHERS>>>>>>THIS BITCHES HAD ME WAIT 4 MONTHS FOR SOME SPINNERS AND LOST THEY LOST MY INVOICE AND THEY TIRED TO SWINDLE ME...>FUCK GEORGE THE MANAGER THERE...IF HE CAME OUT TO NY I WOULD FUCK HIS BALD HEADED BITCH ASS UP


----------



## i_did_it

Yes City Tire are SCAMMERS! Nothing but trouble, they run a shady business :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT.


----------



## rolo-lolow

i just order a set of wheels from American wheel and tire 3 days latter at my door. and last time i order from them the same thing they are the only one i will order from out of the back of lowrider.. i try to order wheels from city tire and wheels about 3 years ago but they never came in i called and called 3 months went by so i called and told them that it was fucked up that they stole my money and i needed my money back so he said we have a restocking fee so they only sent about half the money back and took like 2 1/2 months later to get it ..... fuck them :angry: this good that this topic is on here maybe they will lose some people to rip off


----------



## OUTHOPU

Back to page 1. No more scammers.


----------



## Big Worm

This is why it sucks to order many thing other than wheels on the web .


----------



## Six-o-two

> _Originally posted by rolo-lolow_@Mar 15 2008, 05:14 AM~10173630
> *i just order a set of wheels from American wheel and tire 3 days latter at my door. and last time i order from them the same thing they are the only one i will order from out of the back of lowrider.. i try to order wheels from city tire and wheels about 3 years ago but they never came in i called and called 3 months went by so i called and told them that it was fucked up that they stole my money and i needed my money back so he said we have a restocking fee so they only sent about half the money back and took like 2 1/2 months later to get it ..... fuck them  :angry:  this good that this topic is on here maybe they will lose some people to rip off
> *



I hate scammers !!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU

All we can do is keep this on page 1 so more people see it before they get scammed.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 17 2008, 10:08 PM~10192408
> *All we can do is keep this on page 1 so more people see it before they get scammed.
> *


x2


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## cali

my boy ordered from chrome masters 4 weeks ago same shit giving him the run around with the manager and u need to talk to this guy or that guy............and they happen to be in modesto where im from so i asked the guy if my cousin can come get the wheels 2 sets he ordered the guy said no we are like a e-bay store them fucks are dirty so stay away............ :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: ........TTT


----------



## OUTHOPU

Any other company thats scamming people out of there cash? Post them up.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

guys i sent a PM to Layitlow, to try and get this pinned, no response yet but maybe if more people suggest it to him hell make it a sticky so PM him about this topic


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Mar 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10210839
> *guys i sent a PM to Layitlow, to try and get this pinned, no response yet but maybe if more people suggest it to him hell make it a sticky so PM him about this topic
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## Six-o-two

Back to the top................I still fkn hate scammers :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## cali

ttt


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

Page 2? You're slipping Playa. :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10279433
> *Page 2? You're slipping Playa. :biggrin:
> *


damn thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

ttt


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

TTT


----------



## bigcadi

BuMP


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Another one for the homie

Bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe

fuck them ********.....


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## 416impala

Alllota those skums wheel places in lowrider magazine ripp you off. The more you do searchs on the net , the more you find people getting totally jacked from them.


----------



## coco73chev

TTMFT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 31 2008, 07:15 PM~10301929
> *fuck them ********.....
> *


fa sho


----------



## cali

chrome masters inc and a-1 tire same place.........2 different adresses same phone number if you go to chrome masters inc web page and in the magazine it is listed on emerald drive in modesto i google earthed it and the bar that comes up to the side for address and phone number says a-1 tire..and chrome masters is located on rockafeller drive in ceres which is a suburb of modesto........if i can pull this info up again i will post it in this topic...........scam artists...........they got 2 of my guys for 3 sets of rims and still no product they got the western union on 3-4-08........... :angry:


----------



## 416impala

Any good business will not pretend to be ANOTHER SHOP in order to fool customers...

fuckin skums.


----------



## cali

Go to Google Maps Home
e.g., "10 market st, san francisco" or "hotels near lax"	Restrict results to:

Show search optionsHide search options
What e.g., "pizza"	Where e.g., "poughkeepsie"


Start address e.g., "SFO"	End address e.g., "94526"
Switch start and end address	

Search the map

Find businesses

Get directions
Search Results My Maps Clear search results Still loading... Slow? Try Basic HTML View in Google Earth Print Send Link to this page
Go to Google Maps Home	
Results 1-1 of about 462 for chrome masters near 961 N Emerald Ave, Modesto, CA 95351


Full-screen
Chrome Masters
Chrome Masters
Write a review
1300 Rockefeller Dr # 1
Ceres, CA 95307
(209) 579-2335‎
chromemastersinc.com

Get Directions: To here - From here
Edit New!

©2008 Google - Map data ©2008 NAVTEQ™ - Terms of Use

Reviews Web Pages (5) 
CHROMEMASTERSINC home page
Copyright © 2006 ChromemastersInc.com, All rights reserved ...
www.chromemastersinc.com/
Rip-off Report: CHROME MASTERS IN MODESTO CALIFORNIA BE AWARE FRAUDULANT ...
... Rip-off Report: CHROME MASTERS IN MODESTO CALIFORNIA BE AWARE FRAUDULANT COMPANY!!! MODESTO California ...
www.ripoffreport.com/.../RipOff0311186.htm
Chrome Masters, Modesto, CA : reviews
... Local Search by Yahoo! Local. Search for: Location: Search Recent/Saved Locations. Modesto City Guide > Automotive > Tires > Chrome Masters. Share your photos of Chrome Masters. Upload now. User Rating: 1 out of 5 stars (1 rating) ...
local.yahoo.com/details?id=36744168
Escalon CA :: Automotive :: Tires
Escalon CA :: Automotive :: Tires ...
escalon.california-services.org/.../tires/
Auto Tires - Modesto, CA : Mustard Pages
Search for: (? for help). Location: ( set as default ). Radius:. miles. Search Conductor for Mustard Pages ...
www.mustardpages.com/?pubid=TOP-2416&hea...


©2008 Google - Map data ©2008 NAVTEQ™ - Terms of Use
Map
Satellite
Show labels
Terrain
2 mi
2 km
Text ViewMap View

* Refine by:
* Distance

2500 ft
1 mile
5 miles
15 miles
45 miles
90 miles
Results 1-1 of about 462 for chrome masters near 961 N Emerald Ave, Modesto, CA 95351
Categories: Retail Stores - Motorcycles, "Motorcycles, Motor Scooters & Mini Bikes"
A	
Chrome Masters - more info »
1300 Rockefeller Dr # 1, Ceres, CA
(209) 579-2335 - 4.0 mi SE
See all 462 results for chrome masters
A.	
Chrome Masters
1300 Rockefeller Dr # 1, Ceres, CA
(209) 579-2335 - 4.0 mi SE
Can't find what you're looking for?

* Add a place to the map New!

Sponsored Links
chrome
the market source for news, prices
and analysis on world ferroalloys！
www.ferro-alloys.com/
Chrome Master
Bargain Prices.
You want it, we got it!
BizRate.com
Chrome Master
Save on Chrome Master and More.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 2 2008, 08:32 PM~10319986
> *Any good business will not pretend to be ANOTHER SHOP in order to fool customers...
> 
> fuckin skums.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## soldierboy

hey i live in MODESTO i can go hit em up if u want pm me


----------



## 416impala

it reminds me of the air ride company called chassis tech. They advertise as 

aim
air ride pro
chassis tech
ricky racer
airbagit.com

etc..
they advertise as 50 different names to try and fool people. Selling garbage parts.


----------



## Problem Child

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 2 2008, 08:21 PM~10321066
> *hey i live in MODESTO  i can go hit em up if u want pm me
> *


Fuck yea, go roll their asses... bunch of punk ass bitches!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by soldierboy+Apr 2 2008, 10:21 PM~10321066-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey i live in MODESTO  i can go hit em up if u want pm me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Problem Child_@Apr 3 2008, 05:31 PM~10327529
> *Fuck yea, go roll their asses... bunch of punk ass bitches!!!!
> *


Those guys are such scum bags they would probly still scam people after a good ass whoopin, but hey if it makes yu guys feel better.....


----------



## AndrewH

but how is there customer support after the purchase? lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

I think its more like customer run around, not support.


----------



## soldierboy

just LMK!


----------



## streetking

i remember about 4 years ago callin them up and gettin a price on some 18 inch wires with tires and i told them they need to be sure about the price because i was gunna drive 2 n a half hours to go get them, i get there and the dude jaked the price up $200, i was pissed


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 1 2008, 05:48 PM~10311064
> *Alllota those skums wheel places in lowrider magazine ripp you off. The more you do searchs on the net , the more you find people getting totally jacked from them.
> *


if lowrider magazine had any class they would refuse to run ads for a company after so many complaints


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Apr 6 2008, 05:54 PM~10348919
> *if lowrider magazine had any class they would refuse to run ads for a company after so many complaints
> *


x2 but i guess money talks


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Apr 6 2008, 08:32 PM~10349913
> *x2 but i guess money talks
> *


Yep and scum bags rule the earth.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

uffin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

TTT.


----------



## i_did_it

FUCK CITY TIRE!!!!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Apr 12 2008, 01:06 AM~10396434
> *FUCK CITY TIRE!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## Maldito 64

I ALSO GOT RIPPED OFF FROM THESE FUCKS :machinegun: CITY TIRE AND WHEEL


----------



## i_did_it

you know city tire asshats see this topic.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 15 2008, 09:57 AM~10420228
> *I ALSO GOT RIPPED OFF FROM THESE FUCKS :machinegun: CITY TIRE AND WHEEL
> *


Another reason to keep this on page 1.


----------



## Six-o-two

Back to the top ........... :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## Freakeone

http://necal.bbb.org/WWWRoot/Report.aspx?s...6&firm=33004637


----------



## Freakeone




----------



## OUTHOPU

*The BBB reports on businesses, both accredited and non-accredited. If an organization is a BBB Accredited business, it is stated in this report BBB Definition:

report - A summary of activity reflected in a company's BBB file. Includes basic business background, BBB Accreditation information, and BBB complaint activity over the previous three years. Also reports may include any known government actions, advertising issues or other information that results from activity conducted by the BBB. 
.
Name: City Tire & Wheels 
Phone: (916) 453-0786 
Address: 2401 Fruitridge Rd 
Sacramento, CA 95822-2243 
Original Business Start Date: January 1994 
Principal: Mr. Nazir Ahmad, Owner 
Customer Contact: Mr. Nazir Ahmad, Owner - (916) 453-0786 
TOB Classification: tires & wheels 
BBB Accreditation: This organization is not a BBB Accredited business. 


Customer Experience

Based on BBB files, this company has an unsatisfactory record BBB Definition:

unsatisfactory record - A company has an "unsatisfactory business performance record" with the BBB is based on the experiences reflected in BBB files. This file condition results when the company has failed to resolve or respond to complaints, repeatedly failed to respond or resolve issues in a timely manner, failed to resolve the underlying issues for a pattern BBB Definition:

pattern - More than 2 complaints involving the same allegations usually within 12 months that are significant in relation to the company's size and volume of business. 
of complaints, failed to honor their commitment to mediate or arbitrate disputes or honor mediated agreements or arbitrated decisions, failed to substantiate, modify or discontinue false advertising claims that are challenged by the BBB, or failed to discontinue unauthorized use of the BBB name and logo, a Federally protected trademark. 
with the BBB due to failure to respond to one or more complaints and or two or more otherwise unresolved BBB Definition:

unresolved - The company failed to resolve the complaint issues. 
complaints. However the business has resolved BBB Definition:

resolved - The company resolved the complaint issues. 
most complaints presented to the bureau. 

Based on complaints processed by the BBB, it is important to understand the company's cancellation policies. Complainants have indicated that the company charges a cancellation fee under all circumstances, even when the company fails to perform the contracted services. This cancellation fee may be as much as 25%.

Complaints processed by the BBB have alleged delivery of incorrect items, damaged items, or incomplete orders. Consumers then indicate that the company also charges both shipping fees to return any damaged or wrong items, and the cancellation fee if the customer cancels.

Consumers indicate that as the order is being placed, the company will communicate a "total price". Complaints have alleged that when the items are delivered, the actual C.O.D. charge is then more than the consumers were told to expect. If the customer refuses delivery or ships the items back to the company, the company charges a cancellation fee of up to 25% of the total amount the company says is owed, including the initial payment (usually 50% of the quoted price) plus the higher than expected C.O.D. amount.

The company has indicated that the additional C.O.D. charges relate to mounting, balancing, and additional parts necessary to allow the wheels or tires to fit the consumer's vehicle. Complaints show that the additional charges can double the quoted price.

Complaints processed by the BBB indicate that when ordering, consumers are given an approximate delivery date, usually 5-7 days from the order date. Consumers have reported that the delivery time has taken far longer.

Consumers have indicated that they have had difficulty in contacting the company to address complaints, to obtain valid tracking numbers, and to pursue refunds.

Company advertisements show that payment can be made by credit card. However, according to complaints processed by the BBB, the company does not take credit cards directly. Instead, customers are instructed to use their credit card to pay a third party company that issues money transfers that are then sent as payment for the merchandise.

It is this third party wire transfer company that actually pays the seller. The customer's credit card is used to purchase the wire transfer and therefore, there is no credit card transaction between the consumer and the company that sells the merchandise being purchased. 

As a result, consumers do not have the protection typically afforded them by their credit card company because there is no credit card transaction between the customer and the wheel company. Once the money is transferred to the wheel company, the customer cannot cancel the wire transfer.

When considering complaint information, please take into account the company's size and volume of transactions, and understand that the nature of complaints and a firm's responses to them are often more important than the number of complaints.

The BBB processed a total of 84 complaints about this company in the last 36 months, our standard reporting period.Of the total of 84 complaints closed in 36 months, 30 were closed in the last year.*


Good link man. This was from the link.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2008, 09:35 PM~10433868
> *The BBB reports on businesses, both accredited and non-accredited. If an organization is a BBB Accredited business, it is stated in this report  BBB Definition:
> 
> report - A summary of activity reflected in a company's BBB file. Includes basic business background, BBB Accreditation information, and BBB complaint activity over the previous three years. Also reports may include any known government actions, advertising issues or other information that results from activity conducted by the BBB.
> .
> Name: City Tire & Wheels
> Phone: (916) 453-0786
> Address: 2401 Fruitridge Rd
> Sacramento, CA 95822-2243
> Original Business Start Date: January 1994
> Principal: Mr. Nazir Ahmad, Owner
> Customer Contact: Mr. Nazir Ahmad, Owner - (916) 453-0786
> TOB Classification: tires & wheels
> BBB Accreditation: This organization is not a BBB Accredited business.
> Customer Experience
> 
> Based on BBB files, this company has an unsatisfactory record  BBB Definition:
> 
> unsatisfactory  record - A company has an "unsatisfactory business performance record" with the BBB is based on the experiences reflected in BBB files. This file condition results when the company has failed to resolve or respond to complaints, repeatedly failed to respond or resolve issues in a timely manner, failed to resolve the underlying issues for a pattern  BBB Definition:
> 
> pattern - More than 2 complaints involving the same allegations usually within 12 months that are significant in relation to the company's size and volume of business.
> of complaints, failed to honor their commitment to mediate or arbitrate disputes or honor mediated agreements or arbitrated decisions, failed to substantiate, modify or discontinue false advertising claims that are challenged by the BBB, or failed to discontinue unauthorized use of the BBB name and logo, a Federally protected trademark.
> with the BBB due to failure to respond to one or more complaints and or two or more otherwise unresolved  BBB Definition:
> 
> unresolved - The company failed to resolve the complaint issues.
> complaints. However the business has resolved  BBB Definition:
> 
> resolved - The company resolved the complaint issues.
> most complaints presented to the bureau.
> 
> Based on complaints processed by the BBB, it is important to understand the company's cancellation policies. Complainants have indicated that the company charges a cancellation fee under all circumstances, even when the company fails to perform the contracted services. This cancellation fee may be as much as 25%.
> 
> Complaints processed by the BBB have alleged delivery of incorrect items, damaged items, or incomplete orders. Consumers then indicate that the company also charges both shipping fees to return any damaged or wrong items, and the cancellation fee if the customer cancels.
> 
> Consumers indicate that as the order is being placed, the company will communicate a "total price". Complaints have alleged that when the items are delivered, the actual C.O.D. charge is then more than the consumers were told to expect. If the customer refuses delivery or ships the items back to the company, the company charges a cancellation fee of up to 25% of the total amount the company says is owed, including the initial payment (usually 50% of the quoted price) plus the higher than expected C.O.D. amount.
> 
> The company has indicated that the additional C.O.D. charges relate to mounting, balancing, and additional parts necessary to allow the wheels or tires to fit the consumer's vehicle. Complaints show that the additional charges can double the quoted price.
> 
> Complaints processed by the BBB indicate that when ordering, consumers are given an approximate delivery date, usually 5-7 days from the order date. Consumers have reported that the delivery time has taken far longer.
> 
> Consumers have indicated that they have had difficulty in contacting the company to address complaints, to obtain valid tracking numbers, and to pursue refunds.
> 
> Company advertisements show that payment can be made by credit card. However, according to complaints processed by the BBB, the company does not take credit cards directly. Instead, customers are instructed to use their credit card to pay a third party company that issues money transfers that are then sent as payment for the merchandise.
> 
> It is this third party wire transfer company that actually pays the seller. The customer's credit card is used to purchase the wire transfer and therefore, there is no credit card transaction between the consumer and the company that sells the merchandise being purchased.
> 
> As a result, consumers do not have the protection typically afforded them by their credit card company because there is no credit card transaction between the customer and the wheel company. Once the money is transferred to the wheel company, the customer cannot cancel the wire transfer.
> 
> When considering complaint information, please take into account the company's size and volume of transactions, and understand that the nature of complaints and a firm's responses to them are often more important than the number of complaints.
> 
> The BBB processed a total of 84 complaints about this company in the last 36 months, our standard reporting period.Of the total of 84 complaints closed in 36 months, 30 were closed in the last year.
> 
> 
> Good link man. This was from the link.
> *


x2


----------



## cali

ttt...........and how do you contact bbb...........i need a number to report chrome masters bitches still didnt send my homies shit...... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 18 2008, 06:38 AM~10444828
> *ttt...........and how do you contact bbb...........i need a number to report chrome masters bitches still didnt send my homies shit...... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


There probably the same towel head bitches running that place to.


----------



## cali

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 18 2008, 05:48 PM~10449806
> *There probably the same towel head bitches running that place to.
> *


wouldnt be surprised ......when will people learn not to buy anything from people that advertise in lrm


----------



## chooseapple789

THATS FUCKED!...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10456790
> *wouldnt be surprised ......when will people learn not to buy anything from people that advertise in lrm
> *


It's not worth taking the chance anymore, when you can buy wheels from a few different guys on here that have a good rep.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 21 2008, 10:20 PM~10470850
> *It's not worth taking the chance anymore, when you can buy wheels from a few different guys on here that have a good rep.
> *


x2

ive never had a problem with any of the wheel guys on here


----------



## i_did_it

Ive had good luck with Homeboyz on some 13s! 


























































OHHH YAHHHH FUCK CITY TIRE and WHEEL


----------



## coco73chev

TTMFT


----------



## 82Hopper

Man I Know How that shit feels...Except I ordered sum 6's from Paradise Tire and Wheel and they wanted to do Western Union but I made them take my Credit Card. So They took my # down n they said I would get them in about 7 days. I wait two weeks n call back n they tell me sum bullshit about how sumbody tried purchasing rims with a stolen credit card n that the bank froze Paradise's account, They said that they would have everything cleared up in a day or two. I waited n called back n no one answered, I called with a different number and asked what was going on, when they couldn't give me a response I just hung up and called my bank n told them what happened n they pulled the money out of Paradise's account...... That's the last time I order rims out of Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## Six-o-two

:angry:


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

:angry: FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
youcantfademe Feb 2008 2,562 366 4.45% 
drasticbean May 2002 18,330 180 2.19% 
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 5,139 143 1.74% 
lac life Jun 2003 8,173 109 1.33% 
Scrilla Apr 2006 4,843 91 1.11% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 29,290 72 0.88% 
Regal King Mar 2006 25,833 68 0.83% 
BodyDropped Oct 2007 1,592 67 0.82% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 25,741 67 0.82% 
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 9,805 64 0.78%


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## youcantfademe

FUCK THEM ARABS...


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## youcantfademe

KILL THE THIEVEING ARABS!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

KILL THE THIEVEING ARABS!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

KILL THE THIEVEING ARABS!!!!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

TTT


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## lazy_x111

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Sep 30 2007, 08:34 PM~8903594
> *I had that same problem when I ordered from some place out of Lowrider mag about 5-6 years back.
> 
> I bought a set of 20" wires and tires. They quoted a price on the phone and told me to wire half of it by Western Union. The wheels showed up with a COD of over $300 more than they quoted. I could either pay the fee, or send them back, but they already had like $800 or something of mine. They said if they came back I would be out the restocking fee, so I just ended up paying the extra. So basically, I had the choice of loosing $800 and get nothing... or loose $300 and get the wheels.
> 
> I wouldn't EVER order shit out of Lowrider again. Stick with places you know, or pay with credit card. I like eBay, since they have feedback, you can check on a seller... plus the buyer protection. I usually order parts off eBay, and pay with Paypal using my credit card. Basically triples the buyer protection, and you can check out their feedback.
> *


GOOD THING I R3AD THIS B3CAUS3 I WAS JUST ABOUT 2 BUY SOM3 WIR3S & TIR3S FROM THIS COMPANY I FOUND IN TH3 LAST LOWRID3R MAG. CALL3D AM3RICAN TIR3 AND WH33L TH3R3 W3BSIT3 LOOK3D KIND OF FAK3 TH3Y HAD THIS S3CTION OF "CUSTOM3R CARS" OR SOM3THING LIK3 THAT AND ONLY HAD 1 CAR ON TH3R3 I WAS LIK3 WTF TH3Y ONLY HAV3 SOLD 2 1 P3RSON


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by lazy_x111_@May 2 2008, 08:26 AM~10559142
> *GOOD THING I R3AD THIS B3CAUS3 I WAS JUST ABOUT 2 BUY SOM3 WIR3S & TIR3S FROM THIS COMPANY I FOUND IN TH3 LAST LOWRID3R MAG.  CALL3D AM3RICAN TIR3 AND WH33L TH3R3 W3BSIT3 LOOK3D KIND OF FAK3 TH3Y HAD THIS S3CTION OF "CUSTOM3R CARS" OR SOM3THING LIK3 THAT AND ONLY HAD 1 CAR ON TH3R3 I WAS LIK3 WTF TH3Y ONLY HAV3 SOLD 2 1 P3RSON
> *


by the way you type you should buy a set from them :uh:


----------



## lazy_x111

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 3 2008, 12:24 AM~10565280
> *by the way you type you should buy a set from them  :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU FOOL


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 3 2008, 02:24 AM~10565280
> *by the way you type you should buy a set from them  :uh:
> *


Now that was funny right there. :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by lazy_x111_@May 2 2008, 09:26 AM~10559142
> *GOOD THING I R3AD THIS B3CAUS3 I WAS JUST ABOUT 2 BUY SOM3 WIR3S & TIR3S FROM THIS COMPANY I FOUND IN TH3 LAST LOWRID3R MAG.  CALL3D AM3RICAN TIR3 AND WH33L TH3R3 W3BSIT3 LOOK3D KIND OF FAK3 TH3Y HAD THIS S3CTION OF "CUSTOM3R CARS" OR SOM3THING LIK3 THAT AND ONLY HAD 1 CAR ON TH3R3 I WAS LIK3 WTF TH3Y ONLY HAV3 SOLD 2 1 P3RSON
> *


American Tire and Wheel is legit and they have a topic on here. They take credit cards, have LOWER prices than the guys that sell wheels on here and they'll mount and balance the tires and have them to your door in a few days.

They just quoted me $495 for a set of 13" reverse with tires mounted and knockoffs/adapters, delivered to my door in 3 days. Can anyone beat that??


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 5 2008, 02:37 PM~10580947
> *American Tire and Wheel is legit and they have a topic on here.  They take credit cards, have LOWER prices than the guys that sell wheels on here and they'll mount and balance the tires and have them to your door in a few days.
> 
> They just quoted me $495 for a set of 13" reverse with tires mounted and knockoffs/adapters, delivered to my door in 3 days.  Can anyone beat that??
> *


 GOOD PRICES THEY R ABOUT TEN MIN AWAY FROM ME THEY TAKE CARE OF PEOPLE .....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 5 2008, 04:37 PM~10580947
> *American Tire and Wheel is legit and they have a topic on here.  They take credit cards, have LOWER prices than the guys that sell wheels on here and they'll mount and balance the tires and have them to your door in a few days.
> 
> They just quoted me $495 for a set of 13" reverse with tires mounted and knockoffs/adapters, delivered to my door in 3 days.  Can anyone beat that??
> *


My boy has ordered from them before, we were just talking about it last week. I believe he ordered 2 sets with no problems.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump

still havent gotten my money back :angry:


----------



## lazy_x111

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@May 7 2008, 11:26 AM~10599562
> *bump
> 
> still havent gotten my money back :angry:
> *


 YOU HAD PROBL3MS WITH TH3M???


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by lazy_x111_@May 7 2008, 08:41 PM~10603328
> *YOU HAD PROBL3MS WITH TH3M???
> *


damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them, 

first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that

so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,

so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 5 2008, 02:37 PM~10580947
> *American Tire and Wheel is legit and they have a topic on here.  They take credit cards, have LOWER prices than the guys that sell wheels on here and they'll mount and balance the tires and have them to your door in a few days.
> 
> They just quoted me $495 for a set of 13" reverse with tires mounted and knockoffs/adapters, delivered to my door in 3 days.  Can anyone beat that??
> *


ummm...i know some guys that use to work there, and yea, they are crooks, paid them all cash under the table and when there "raise" would come up, they would claim they stole shit and fire them. I went there to buy a hammer one time and there is like 6 or 7 dudes on all the phone making all kinds of orders, but yet all they sell there at the shop is used tires, no rims in stock and most of the shit they mount is done across the street. Fuck them and there shitty service.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 7 2008, 11:02 PM~10604680
> *ummm...i know some guys that use to work there, and yea, they are crooks, paid them all cash under the table and when there "raise" would come up, they would claim they stole shit and fire them. I went there to buy a hammer one time and there is like 6 or 7 dudes on all the phone making all kinds of orders, but yet all they sell there at the shop is used tires, no rims in stock and most of the shit they mount is done across the street. Fuck them and there shitty service.
> *


Really? The one in Denver, CO??


----------



## MarquisPlaya

back to the top


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by lazy_x111_@May 2 2008, 06:26 AM~10559142
> *GOOD THING I R3AD THIS B3CAUS3 I WAS JUST ABOUT 2 BUY SOM3 WIR3S & TIR3S FROM THIS COMPANY I FOUND IN TH3 LAST LOWRID3R MAG.  CALL3D AM3RICAN TIR3 AND WH33L TH3R3 W3BSIT3 LOOK3D KIND OF FAK3 TH3Y HAD THIS S3CTION OF "CUSTOM3R CARS" OR SOM3THING LIK3 THAT AND ONLY HAD 1 CAR ON TH3R3 I WAS LIK3 WTF TH3Y ONLY HAV3 SOLD 2 1 P3RSON
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

TTT


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by lazy_x111_@May 2 2008, 10:26 AM~10559142
> *GOOD THING I R3AD THIS B3CAUS3 I WAS JUST ABOUT 2 BUY SOM3 WIR3S & TIR3S FROM THIS COMPANY I FOUND IN TH3 LAST LOWRID3R MAG.  CALL3D AM3RICAN TIR3 AND WH33L TH3R3 W3BSIT3 LOOK3D KIND OF FAK3 TH3Y HAD THIS S3CTION OF "CUSTOM3R CARS" OR SOM3THING LIK3 THAT AND ONLY HAD 1 CAR ON TH3R3 I WAS LIK3 WTF TH3Y ONLY HAV3 SOLD 2 1 P3RSON
> *


you stupid fuck


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e

> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt



are you sure??


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 13 2008, 01:00 PM~10644369
> *are you sure??
> *


umm....ya i guess :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that

so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,

so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires


----------



## MarquisPlaya

first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that

so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,

so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires


----------



## MarquisPlaya

first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that

so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,

so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@May 14 2008, 06:59 AM~10652083
> *first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that
> 
> so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,
> 
> so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires
> *


dammm that sum bullshit right there.i wouldnt order from them knowing the games there playing with you


----------



## i_did_it

mo naked hoes


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 14 2008, 01:14 PM~10653355
> *mo naked hoes
> *


































WHOA, WHAT??????


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 14 2008, 12:36 PM~10654436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA, WHAT??????
> *


does she come with the rims


----------



## OUTHOPU

Fill her up. :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that

so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,

so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires


----------



## i_did_it




----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## geterlow




----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

TTT


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## i_did_it

$59.95 HURRY UP AND BUY


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 22 2008, 11:19 AM~10711806
> *$59.95 HURRY UP AND BUY
> *


not from city tire and wheel


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## ~JALISCO~

false ads. a set of 13's $399.00, not really $520.00 + tax DONT BUY SHIT FROM THEM


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie+May 22 2008, 10:19 AM~10711806-->
> 
> 
> 
> $59.95 HURRY UP AND BUY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MarquisPlaya_@May 23 2008, 12:45 PM~10720873
> *not from city tire and wheel
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10734598
> *
> *


This thread needs more cow bell. :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

top


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## tx regulater 254

u can hire a cali killer they go 4 bout 500 for a blaze of fire


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 29 2008, 07:05 PM~10765918
> *u can hire a cali killer they go 4 bout 500 for a blaze of fire
> *


 :guns: :burn: :yes:


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10750146
> *This thread needs more cow bell. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

damn almost slipped to page 3


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jun 5 2008, 12:37 PM~10804985
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jun 7 2008, 08:11 PM~10820425
> *bump
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Feb 9 2008, 11:50 AM~9901908
> *damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them,
> 
> first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that
> 
> so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt  guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,
> 
> so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jun 10 2008, 01:12 PM~10838192
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jun 9 2008, 11:51 AM~10829600
> *
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@May 30 2008, 07:08 AM~10769182
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## slowmotion




----------



## MarquisPlaya

keep at Page 1


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

I think I saw an Ebay auction for these guys selling tires, wire wheels, and wire wheel combos. I was about to order some tires from them, but I remembered this topic, but couldn't remember what business. Glad I found it though wont be ordering my tires from them...


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jun 16 2008, 11:24 AM~10879093
> *I think I saw an Ebay auction for these guys selling tires, wire wheels, and wire wheel combos.  I was about to order some tires from them, but I remembered this topic, but couldn't remember what business.  Glad I found it though wont be ordering my tires from them...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Over 10,000 views. Thats got to hurt their sales a little bit.


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10891665
> *Over 10,000 views. Thats got to hurt their sales a little bit.
> *


for sure...... :yes: :scrutinize:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 17 2008, 08:15 PM~10891665
> *Over 10,000 views. Thats got to hurt their sales a little bit.
> *


hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Screw them finch fuckers


----------



## 76monte1

you should get this pinned


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 17 2008, 06:15 PM~10891665
> *Over 10,000 views. Thats got to hurt their sales a little bit.
> *


people that go around scammin people dont need to be in business


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by 76monte1+Jun 18 2008, 10:19 PM~10901783-->
> 
> 
> 
> you should get this  pinned
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i sent a PM to layitlow asking him to pin it but i didnt get any response
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Jun 19 2008, 08:57 AM~10904312
> *people that go around scammin people dont need to be in business
> *


nope


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

TTT


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## Zappo90744

Damn am I glad I live close to alot of these shops. I deal directly with OG Wire Wheel....fuck the middle man. I go straight to the manufacturer...they're only a few miles away in Santa Fe Springs, CA.

That's why I sometimes post up a message 4 everyone to read that I'm heading out there to pick shit up incase anyone needs anything to hit me up on my cell, PayPal me the $$$$ and I can ship it out. I email my sales rep.....and he has my order in about an hour ready to be picked up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jun 22 2008, 01:42 AM~10923331
> *Damn am I glad I live close to alot of these shops.  I deal directly with OG Wire Wheel....fuck the middle man.  I go straight to the manufacturer...they're only a few miles away in Santa Fe Springs, CA.
> 
> That's why I sometimes post up a message 4 everyone to read that I'm heading out there to pick shit up incase anyone needs anything to hit me up on my cell, PayPal me the $$$$ and I can ship it out.  I email my sales rep.....and he has my order in about an hour ready to be picked up!!! :biggrin:
> *


I wish it were that easy for me. The wheel shops around here don't even carry wire wheels.


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 22 2008, 08:47 AM~10924380
> *I wish it were that easy for me. The wheel shops around here don't even carry wire wheels.
> *


Holla at me bro if you ever want me to pick shit up for you. I can let you know if I'm heading out to OG Wire Wheel anytime soon. I might be going out there on Tuesday so if anyone needs, knockoffs, adapters or tools...hit me up 424 264-6342!


----------



## 76monte1

how much for adaptors??


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt 50 pages!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jun 22 2008, 09:57 PM~10928259
> *Holla at me bro if you ever want me to pick shit up for you.  I can let you know if I'm heading out to OG Wire Wheel anytime soon.  I might be going out there on Tuesday so if anyone needs, knockoffs, adapters or tools...hit me up 424 264-6342!
> *


I'm good for now. The next set of wires I'll need to buy will be Zeniths. Thanks though.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

I wish there was a way i could scam these fuckers, some how sell them something like rims in bulk, and upon payment send them some comics in a few hundred boxes..... :0


----------



## 76monte1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i once sent 4 12x12 boxes full of porn to my ex girlfriend


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 24 2008, 03:00 PM~10942131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i once sent 4 12x12 boxes full of porn to my ex girlfriend
> *


Aww man....you could've made some good *$$$$$* selling that shit here on LIL. People won't even try to lowball when it comes to porn. Sells faster than Daytons, Zeniths, Hydraulics and Booty Kits! :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :banghead: :banghead: 
hahaaaaaaaa HAHA


----------



## og58pontiac

Just saw their ad in LRM,couldn't help but think of this post.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats kinda the point


----------



## i_did_it

WOO WO


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10945471
> *Just saw their ad in LRM,couldn't help but think of this post.
> *


 :thumbsup: spread the word


----------



## OUTHOPU

:werd:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## capone530

yea i got my tires for my 20's at some ******** shop like that..its been about 7 months and the tread is still good but now i noticed the side walls on 2 of the tires have deep cracks in them..i know there was some kinda warrenty..these tires have less then 10 k on them so this is some bullshit i wonder what they will say when i show up and ask them wtf is the deal with my my tires..my rims are perfect and never been curbed and the car is garage kept......the guy took note of the milage on the car and said i had some kinda warrenty for a certain amount of miles or some shit so i'm wonderin what will happen when i show up with paper work in hand and ask them why these tires are fallin apart already..anybody else have this happen?? my tires are like 170 a piece i'm not tryin to pay for this


----------



## capone530

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 28 2008, 10:14 PM~10972303
> *yea i got my tires for my 20's at some ******** shop like that..its been about 7 months and the tread is still good but now i noticed the side walls on 2 of the tires have deep cracks in them..i know there was some kinda warrenty..these tires have less then 10 k on them so this is some bullshit i wonder what they will say when i show up and ask them wtf is the deal with my my tires..my rims are perfect and never been curbed and the car is garage kept......the guy took note of the milage on the car and said i had some kinda warrenty for a certain amount of miles or some shit so i'm wonderin what will happen when i  show up with paper work in hand and ask them why these tires are fallin apart already..anybody else have this happen?? my tires are like 170 a piece i'm not tryin to pay for this
> *



sounds like you have the right papers to make your warranty valid, money says they say its the tire manufacturers problem and they dont warranty there products and pass the buck onto them, that way you do all the running around work. let us know what happens

FUCK CITY TIRE and WHEEL

ps what brand tire are they?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Jun 29 2008, 10:58 AM~10973793
> *sounds like you have the right papers to make your warranty valid, money says they say its the tire manufacturers problem and they dont warranty there products and pass the buck onto them, that way you do all the running around work. let us know what happens
> 
> FUCK CITY TIRE and WHEEL
> 
> ps what brand tire are they?
> *


This is the most important part of the reply.


----------



## capone530

Spector is the name on the tires...never heard of it myself.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

back to page 1


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Feb 9 2008, 11:50 AM~9901908
> *damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them,
> 
> first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that
> 
> so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt  guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,
> 
> so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## 76monte1

we need to get this pinned or let it die


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jul 4 2008, 09:01 PM~11014973
> *we need to get this pinned or let it die
> *


why would we do that?


----------



## impala_631

wow,i cant belive this is still a hott topic,they must have really pissed alot of people off over the years :0


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 6 2008, 07:25 AM~11020947
> *wow,i cant belive this is still a hott topic,they must have really pissed alot of people off over the years :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETACHED

good thing i decided to read this. sounds like all the wheel companies but atkins in lowrider are garbage... ive dealt with atkins good guys i went in person though dont know how their mail order service is..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 76monte1+Jul 4 2008, 10:01 PM~11014973-->
> 
> 
> 
> we need to get this pinned or let it die
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETACHED_@Jul 7 2008, 06:11 AM~11026843
> *good thing i decided to read this. sounds like all the wheel companies but atkins in lowrider are garbage...  ive dealt with atkins good guys i went in person though dont know how their mail order service is..
> *


Thats why it's good to keep this post on page 1. I don't like being lied , nor do I like being ripped off. It's getting harder to make a decent wage these days the last thing I'm trying to do is give my hard earned dollars away to some scum baggs.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 7 2008, 04:44 PM~11030117
> *Thats why it's good to keep this post on page 1. I don't like being lied , nor do I like being ripped off. It's getting harder to make a decent wage these days the last thing I'm trying to do is give my hard earned dollars away to some scum baggs.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i wish a mod would pin this


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jul 7 2008, 11:57 PM~11035092
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i wish a mod would pin this
> *


that wont happen for the simple fact were slandering them


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Jul 10 2008, 04:21 AM~11053397
> *that wont happen for the simple fact were slandering them
> *


Well we will have to just keep slandering on then.


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 11 2008, 11:57 PM~11069513
> *Well we will have to just keep slandering on then.
> *


Agreed 


1 up for shitty tire & wheel


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 12 2008, 12:57 AM~11069513
> *Well we will have to just keep slandering on then.
> *


yup, its nothing for me to take 2 sec to bump this topic, so ima keep doin it


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


Just thought it was worth posting what started all this again.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11096651
> *Just thought it was worth posting what started all this again.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Feb 9 2008, 11:50 AM~9901908
> *damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them,
> 
> first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that
> 
> so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt  guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,
> 
> so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11142934

Another disatisfied customer. I don't know how he missed this topic, it's onlybeen on page 1 for the last several months.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 21 2008, 10:24 PM~11144260
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11142934
> 
> Another disatisfied customer. I don't know how he missed this topic, it's onlybeen on page 1 for the last several months.
> *


damn, well hopefully some people have seen the topic since we've been bumping it and haven't bought from them


----------



## OUTHOPU

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421101#

More info on them scum bags.


----------



## johndukes

I EMAIL THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE EDITOR JOE RAY AND THIS IS WHAT HE RESPONENDED WITH: 

I find it all very sad that people get off pulling scams on others like this. I am going to forward your letter here to advertisement right now and they will take it from there. If our ad department doesn’t get back to you let me know. Sorry about this , times are hard as is. I wish you better luck.


On 7/22/08 12:04 PM, "john dukes" <[email protected]> wrote:


MR. RAY,

MY NAME IS JOHN DUKES AND IM CURRENTLY IN THE ARMY STATIONED AT HUNTER ARMY AIRFIELD IN SAVANNAH GA. I HAVE BEEN A DIE HARD LORIDER FAN AND SUSCRIBER SINCE I WAS 15. I BUILT MY FIRST LORIDER IN 1989 AND HAVE NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES OF PURCHASING PARTS FROM SOME OF THE LOWRIDER ADVERTISMENTS IN THE MAGAZINE. THERES A WHEEL COMPANY ADVERTISED IN THE MAGAZINE CALLED CITY TIRE AND WHEEL. THIS COMPANY IS A SCAM. I PLACED A ORDER AND PAID FOR IT THROUGH WESTERN UNION. THE DELIMEA IS THE SALES REP EDDIE TOLD ME THAT A SET OF 13X7 REV WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO MY DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS FOR 299.00 AND A 25.00 WESTERN UNION FEE FOR QUICK COLLECT. I CALLED YESTERDAY TO CHECK ON MY ORDER AND WAS TOLD IN ADDITION TO THE 299.00 I HAVE SENT THAT A 330.00 C.O.D FEE WILL BE DUE ONCE THE ORDER IS DELIVERED. EDDIE NEVER INFORMED ME ABOUT THIS; HE TOLD ME AND I CONFIRMED THAT 299.00 TO THE DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS. NOW THAT IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE MANAGER HE'S GIVING ME THE RUN AROUND. BELOW IS A LINK FOR LAYITLOW FROM ANOTHER DISPLEASED CUSTOMER. I HAVE ALWAYS TRUSTED YOUR MAGAZINE AND NOW THAT THIS HAS HAPPENEND TO ME, I'M NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT. I WANTED TO ASK YOU TO REMOVED THESE GUY FROM YOUR ADVERTISMENT SO THAT NOW OTHER LOWRIDER HOMIES GET BURNED BY THESE GUYS. I MAY BE OUT OF 299.00 BUT I CAN TRY TO ENSURE THAT NO ONE ELSE GETS BURNED. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME 404-969-9952 OR EMAIL ME [email protected].

THANK YOU
JOHN
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365519

HERES THE LINK I POSTED
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421059


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Jul 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11153730
> *I EMAIL THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE EDITOR JOE RAY AND THIS IS WHAT HE RESPONENDED WITH:
> 
> I find it all very sad that people get off pulling scams on others like this. I am going to forward your letter here to advertisement right now and they will take it from there. If our ad department doesn’t get back to you let me know. Sorry about this , times are hard as is. I wish you better luck.
> On 7/22/08 12:04 PM, "john dukes" <[email protected]> wrote:
> MR. RAY,
> 
> MY NAME IS JOHN DUKES AND IM CURRENTLY IN THE ARMY STATIONED AT HUNTER ARMY AIRFIELD IN SAVANNAH GA. I HAVE BEEN A DIE HARD LORIDER FAN AND SUSCRIBER SINCE I WAS 15. I BUILT MY FIRST LORIDER IN 1989 AND HAVE NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES OF PURCHASING PARTS FROM SOME OF THE LOWRIDER ADVERTISMENTS IN THE MAGAZINE. THERES A WHEEL COMPANY ADVERTISED IN THE MAGAZINE CALLED CITY TIRE AND WHEEL. THIS COMPANY IS A SCAM. I PLACED A ORDER AND PAID FOR IT THROUGH WESTERN UNION. THE DELIMEA IS THE SALES REP EDDIE TOLD ME THAT A SET OF 13X7 REV WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO MY DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS FOR 299.00 AND A 25.00 WESTERN UNION FEE FOR QUICK COLLECT.  I CALLED YESTERDAY TO CHECK ON MY ORDER AND WAS TOLD IN ADDITION TO THE 299.00 I HAVE SENT THAT A 330.00 C.O.D FEE WILL BE DUE ONCE THE ORDER IS DELIVERED. EDDIE NEVER INFORMED ME ABOUT THIS; HE TOLD ME AND I CONFIRMED THAT 299.00 TO THE DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS. NOW THAT IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE MANAGER HE'S GIVING ME THE RUN AROUND. BELOW IS A LINK FOR LAYITLOW FROM ANOTHER DISPLEASED CUSTOMER. I HAVE ALWAYS TRUSTED YOUR MAGAZINE AND NOW THAT THIS HAS HAPPENEND TO ME, I'M NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT. I WANTED TO ASK YOU TO REMOVED THESE GUY FROM YOUR ADVERTISMENT SO THAT NOW OTHER LOWRIDER HOMIES GET BURNED BY THESE GUYS. I MAY BE OUT OF 299.00 BUT I CAN TRY TO ENSURE THAT NO ONE ELSE GETS BURNED. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME 404-969-9952 OR EMAIL ME [email protected].
> 
> THANK YOU
> JOHN
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365519
> 
> HERES THE LINK I POSTED
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421059
> *


 :thumbsup: hopefully they will stop running their ads

and thanks for serving our country :thumbsup:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jul 22 2008, 08:25 PM~11153242-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421101#
> 
> More info on them scum bags.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abas_abas_@Jul 21 2008, 11:35 PM~11144856
> *i've been hearing people talk bad about city tire and wheel so i did some research and this is what i found:
> 
> by CFPA
> WARNING!! Due to allegations of gross misconduct, City Tire and Wheel is being investigated by the Consumer Fraud Protection Agency. Consumers are being advised to use CAUTION when conducting business with this company.
> 
> Now if the Consumer Fraud Protection Agency says that we should use CAUTION when dealing it... Pretty much means dont step in the store or your getting scammed.
> *


----------



## i_did_it

TTT FO SHITTY TIRE


----------



## mosca

> _Originally posted by johndukes_@Jul 22 2008, 07:14 PM~11153730
> *I EMAIL THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE EDITOR JOE RAY AND THIS IS WHAT HE RESPONENDED WITH:
> 
> I find it all very sad that people get off pulling scams on others like this. I am going to forward your letter here to advertisement right now and they will take it from there. If our ad department doesn’t get back to you let me know. Sorry about this , times are hard as is. I wish you better luck.
> On 7/22/08 12:04 PM, "john dukes" <[email protected]> wrote:
> MR. RAY,
> 
> MY NAME IS JOHN DUKES AND IM CURRENTLY IN THE ARMY STATIONED AT HUNTER ARMY AIRFIELD IN SAVANNAH GA. I HAVE BEEN A DIE HARD LORIDER FAN AND SUSCRIBER SINCE I WAS 15. I BUILT MY FIRST LORIDER IN 1989 AND HAVE NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES OF PURCHASING PARTS FROM SOME OF THE LOWRIDER ADVERTISMENTS IN THE MAGAZINE. THERES A WHEEL COMPANY ADVERTISED IN THE MAGAZINE CALLED CITY TIRE AND WHEEL. THIS COMPANY IS A SCAM. I PLACED A ORDER AND PAID FOR IT THROUGH WESTERN UNION. THE DELIMEA IS THE SALES REP EDDIE TOLD ME THAT A SET OF 13X7 REV WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO MY DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS FOR 299.00 AND A 25.00 WESTERN UNION FEE FOR QUICK COLLECT.  I CALLED YESTERDAY TO CHECK ON MY ORDER AND WAS TOLD IN ADDITION TO THE 299.00 I HAVE SENT THAT A 330.00 C.O.D FEE WILL BE DUE ONCE THE ORDER IS DELIVERED. EDDIE NEVER INFORMED ME ABOUT THIS; HE TOLD ME AND I CONFIRMED THAT 299.00 TO THE DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS. NOW THAT IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE MANAGER HE'S GIVING ME THE RUN AROUND. BELOW IS A LINK FOR LAYITLOW FROM ANOTHER DISPLEASED CUSTOMER. I HAVE ALWAYS TRUSTED YOUR MAGAZINE AND NOW THAT THIS HAS HAPPENEND TO ME, I'M NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT. I WANTED TO ASK YOU TO REMOVED THESE GUY FROM YOUR ADVERTISMENT SO THAT NOW OTHER LOWRIDER HOMIES GET BURNED BY THESE GUYS. I MAY BE OUT OF 299.00 BUT I CAN TRY TO ENSURE THAT NO ONE ELSE GETS BURNED. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME 404-969-9952 OR EMAIL ME [email protected].
> 
> THANK YOU
> JOHN
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365519
> 
> HERES THE LINK I POSTED
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421059
> *


I had the same problem, they gave me same shit next thing I knew I had to give there ass $300.00 more, :machinegun: city tire and wheels :angry:


----------



## Maldito 64

THAT COMPANY SUCKS DICK I GOT SCAMED TOO THEY SHOULD PULL THEM OUT THE MAG


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 24 2008, 10:02 PM~11172837
> *THAT COMPANY SUCKS DICK I GOT SCAMED TOO THEY SHOULD PULL THEM OUT THE MAG
> *


The worst part is they probably won't. Even if they do they'll find a way around it buy changing the name and owner info and just run the same game under a different name.


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

I havent been scammed by them but why hasn't anyone gone down there and fucked someone up for the shit they are doing, I hate people that do shit like that to hard working vatos. We should rent a bus, pick up all the homies that got fucked and roll on those bitches pinta riot style. :angry:


----------



## i_did_it

shitty thing is LRM wont pull them out there mag because its a pay check for them, just shows that there for the rider   

i havent looked at one of there lame mags in YEARS!!!! no point i got layitlow

FUCK CITY TIRE & WHEEL AND FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Jul 25 2008, 11:53 AM~11177078
> *shitty thing is LRM wont pull them out there mag because its a pay check for them
> *


sucks but thats the truth


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

keep it at the top


----------



## youcantfademe

tttizzle


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## [email protected]

I been by their shop before, their building looks like a liqour store with wheels displayed on the front windows (last time I seen it)


----------



## youcantfademe

they have a shop?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2008, 02:50 PM~11207105
> *I been by their shop before, their building looks like a liqour store with wheels displayed on the front windows (last time I seen it)
> *


Some how that don't surprise me.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Feb 9 2008, 11:50 AM~9901908
> *damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them,
> 
> first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that
> 
> so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt  guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,
> 
> so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


----------



## BIG LAZY

FUCK CITY TIRE & WHEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 30 2008, 04:10 PM~11216753
> *FUCK CITY TIRE & WHEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I know thats what we've been trying to say.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 1 2008, 11:11 AM~11233130
> *I know thats what we've been trying to say.
> *


me too


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

TO THE TOP


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

I think it's time to stop bumping this...





































































Ya right fuck that. I know it gets old seeing this bumped but it's needed.


----------



## johndukes

I FINALLY GOT MY REFUND FROM THESE ASS HOLES; IT WAS SHY OF 24.OO I SPENT TO WESTERN UNION THEM. NOTE TO SELF I WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING ELSE FROM THE INTERNET AND I'M DONE WITH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. NO ONE HAS CONTACTED ME LIKE JOE RAY SAID SEE EMAIL TRAFFIC BELOW:

Re: FRAUD‏ 
From: Ray, Joe ([email protected]) 
Sent: Tue 8/05/08 1:48 PM 
To: john dukes ([email protected]) 

The man in charge of this account received my message twice, and is now on vacation. They will contact you !


On 8/5/08 10:25 AM, "john dukes" <[email protected]> wrote:


Hey Joe I haven't heard from your advertisment departmnet yet, so I just wanted to let you know I appreciate you quickly responding to my emails and I'm no longer going to worry about it. No one from the magazine or the wheel company will contact me to resolve this matter. so I jus wanted to say thank you for nothing.

SFC Dukes



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: Mon, 28 Jul 2008 08:31:07 -0700
Subject: Re: FRAUD
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]

I’ll forward this again. Sorry


On 7/27/08 8:41 PM, "john dukes" <[email protected]> wrote:



Hey Joe I was just checking to see what the advertising department was going to do, I haven't heard from anyone yet.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subject: Re: FRAUD
Date: Tue, 22 Jul 2008 21:37:02 -0500
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]

Your Welcome Let me know if our advertising dept. Doesn't get back to you

Joe Ray
Source Interlink Media
Editor
Lowrider Magazine
P# 714-939-3738
www.lowridermagazine.com

----- Original Message -----
From: john dukes <[email protected]>
To: Ray, Joe
Sent: Tue Jul 22 21:11:18 2008
Subject: RE: FRAUD

Thank You Mr Ray.


________________________________

Date: Tue, 22 Jul 2008 12:17:32 -0700
Subject: Re: FRAUD
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]


I find it all very sad that people get off pulling scams on others like this. I am going to forward your letter here to advertisement right now and they will take it from there. If our ad department doesn’t get back to you let me know. Sorry about this , times are hard as is. I wish you better luck.


On 7/22/08 12:04 PM, "john dukes" <[email protected]> wrote:



MR. RAY,

MY NAME IS JOHN DUKES AND IM CURRENTLY IN THE ARMY STATIONED AT HUNTER ARMY AIRFIELD IN SAVANNAH GA. I HAVE BEEN A DIE HARD LORIDER FAN AND SUSCRIBER SINCE I WAS 15. I BUILT MY FIRST LORIDER IN 1989 AND HAVE NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES OF PURCHASING PARTS FROM SOME OF THE LOWRIDER ADVERTISMENTS IN THE MAGAZINE. THERES A WHEEL COMPANY ADVERTISED IN THE MAGAZINE CALLED CITY TIRE AND WHEEL. THIS COMPANY IS A SCAM. I PLACED A ORDER AND PAID FOR IT THROUGH WESTERN UNION. THE DELIMEA IS THE SALES REP EDDIE TOLD ME THAT A SET OF 13X7 REV WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO MY DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS FOR 299.00 AND A 25.00 WESTERN UNION FEE FOR QUICK COLLECT. I CALLED YESTERDAY TO CHECK ON MY ORDER AND WAS TOLD IN ADDITION TO THE 299.00 I HAVE SENT THAT A 330.00 C.O.D FEE WILL BE DUE ONCE THE ORDER IS DELIVERED. EDDIE NEVER INFORMED ME ABOUT THIS; HE TOLD ME AND I CONFIRMED THAT 299.00 TO THE DOOR IN 4 BUSINESS DAYS. NOW THAT IM TRYING TO TALK TO THE MANAGER HE'S GIVING ME THE RUN AROUND. BELOW IS A LINK FOR LAYITLOW FROM ANOTHER DISPLEASED CUSTOMER. I HAVE ALWAYS TRUSTED YOUR MAGAZINE AND NOW THAT THIS HAS HAPPENEND TO ME, I'M NOT HAPPY ABOUT IT. I WANTED TO ASK YOU TO REMOVED THESE GUY FROM YOUR ADVERTISMENT SO THAT NOW OTHER LOWRIDER HOMIES GET BURNED BY THESE GUYS. I MAY BE OUT OF 299.00 BUT I CAN TRY TO ENSURE THAT NO ONE ELSE GETS BURNED. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME 404-969-9952 OR EMAIL ME [email protected].

THANK YOU
JOHN
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365519

HERES THE LINK I POSTED
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421059


STILL HAVEN'T HEARD FROM ANYONE IN THE ADVERTISEMENT SECTION YET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

i didnt have internet for a lil, so now that i do 
BUMP!!!

and i figured lowrider wouldnt do anything


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425484#

Yep another scam, go figure. :dunno:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Feb 9 2008, 11:50 AM~9901908
> *damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them,
> 
> first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that
> 
> so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt  guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,
> 
> so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


----------



## i_did_it

Nudes?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Aug 20 2008, 06:31 AM~11391156
> *Nudes?
> *


I thought that was your job?


----------



## uniques66

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11396824
> *I thought that was your job?
> *


good point


----------



## i_did_it

:cheesy:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

"Hooters hooters yum yum..." :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well it almost seems like this post was worth while. Not so many new posts about scamming ass shops.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 26 2008, 10:30 PM~11447148
> *Well it almost seems like this post was worth while. Not so many new posts about scamming ass shops.
> *


hopefully it helped some


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## i_did_it

Still needs to be kept on the first page, its when this topic falls back a few pages that someone wont see this and boom mofers are getting ripped off because of that cheep ass magazine ad


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## Cadillac1

Are you guys talkin about the shop in Sacramento?


----------



## OUTHOPU

2401 Fruitridge Rd. Sacramento Ca. 95822 City Tire & Wheel as advertised in Lowrider Mag.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 11:39 AM~11176978
> *I havent been scammed by them but why hasn't anyone gone down there and fucked someone up for the shit they are doing, I hate people that do shit like that to hard working vatos.  We should rent a bus, pick up all the homies that got fucked and roll on those bitches pinta riot style. :angry:
> *


word


----------



## OUTHOPU

Lets be real here. Going down there and kicking some towel head ass sounds like a great idea in the comfort of your own home behind your computer, but in the real world a move like that would end up costing a whole lot more money. Bail, lawyer, probation, jailtime...

Hurting them financialy is much more rewarding because losing money never stops hurting, the more you lose the more it hurts.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

keep it at the top


----------



## WESTUP702

thatz funny i had a bad experience with them too....but yearz ago


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Sep 3 2008, 07:54 AM~11505278
> *thatz funny i had a bad experience with them too....but yearz ago
> *


Its pretty shity that they have been able to do this for so long.


----------



## dtysthriderz

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

top


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

Need to keep it up top.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Goes to page 2 and bam...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11541264


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

^^^^
We bumped it at the same time.


----------



## i_did_it

make this a sticky topic!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Sep 8 2008, 08:40 PM~11552291
> *make this a sticky topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish the mods would


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Sep 8 2008, 08:40 PM~11552291
> *make this a sticky topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~JALISCO~

I BOUGHT A SET OF 14X7'S FROM THIS BASTARDS ONCE, ABOUT THREE YEARS AGO, ONE OF THE LEAKED AIR THROUGH THE NIPPLES, PUT THEM ON THE DAY THEY WERE BOUGHT, NEXT DAY FLAT.... ANYHOW IT TOOK THEM ABOUT A MONTH TO REPLACE, WHEN I GOT IT BACK THE RIM WAS HELLA SYLICONED EVERYWHERE, SLOPPY ASS PIECE OF SHIT MADE BASTARDS


----------



## OUTHOPU

More examples of their fine customer service.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

keep at the top


----------



## youcantfademe

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

Back tp the front page.


----------



## CADIMAN




----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Sep 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11552291
> *make this a sticky topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## red chev

these fuckin assholes..someone needs to egg these pricks tonite or a shit bomb their store!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Back to page 1.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

front page


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

page 1


----------



## i_did_it

mo like page 56 lol


----------



## youcantfademe

top


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~

i orderd sum 13's from them once n took like 5 months 2 get here they always had an excuse for not shipping them out fuckers


----------



## i_did_it

slackers



TTT


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 24 2008, 09:35 PM~11691042
> *i orderd sum 13's from them once n took like 5 months 2 get here they always had an excuse for not shipping them out fuckers
> *


Another reason to bump it up.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

Bump.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Feb 9 2008, 11:50 AM~9901908
> *damn i really wish i woulda saw this, i just went through the same shit with them,
> 
> first i talked to the guy and he told me 65, like that was the price per tire and that included shipping, so that being a good deal i went ahead and did that, but like you said they dont take credit and have to go through western union, so i did that, and when you use a credit card with western union its a cash advance which means the credit charges interest daily until its paid,which i didnt know at the time either, so i went ahead and sent them 161, the price he told me, and he tells me theyll be to me within 7 days, i also needed them badly, so this was good, because i wanted them to overnight it and i would of paid more but he said they dont do that
> 
> so two and a half weeks go by and i dont have my tires, so i try calling them, the guy tells me i have to call back when the shipping department is there, he told me theyd be there in 30 min and to call before 5 cali time, so i called around 3 and he then says you gotta call back after 6 when the shipping department is here, i was like WTF but whatever i called later, whoever the shipping department guy was, sounded like the same fool, anyways told me that my order hadnt even shipped yet, again im like WTF but he told me my order number was 109 and they be shipping tomorrow and that i could call back to get the tracking number, so i wait one day and call them back, and give him my order number of 109, then the guys says there is no 109, after arguing for a little, he said my order number was actually 108, bullshit, so i asked him for the tracking number, and he says the order didnt ship, but itll ship tomorrow, ya right, but then i guess the gu might of messed up because he told me about COD shipping of $129, so i said forget it and told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he couldnt  guarantee that my tires wouldnt ship, and he couldnt cancel it i had to talk to a manager, so call back in the morning, and at this point im pretty pissed and i want a time hell definately be here and he has a hard time giving me a good time to call,
> 
> so i call them back in the morning and talk to a manager, i told him i wanted to cancel my order, and he says fine, he tells me theres a 20% cancellation fee, it says it in the ad so thats fine, then he tells me the fee is $60 , again im like WTF, thats not 20% so he tells me i have to pay 20% on shipping included, even though they havent even shipped, and he tells me ill get a company check from them, probably BS or a bad check anyways, of $110, which isnt even right, this guys just pulling numbers outta his ass, i guess he just planned to try to take $50 from me at least and get away with it, so i told him im not gonna pay and my credit card company is gonna challenge it, but by this time the charge, which is a cash advance has been sitting and building up interest on my bill for 3 weeks, luckily my credit card company understood and told me im not going to have to pay any of it, the whole thing hasnt been resolved yet but i hope they make those bastards at city tire pay more, the whole thing was a headache and i still need my damn tires
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

back 2 the top


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya+Oct 3 2008, 04:43 PM~11771543-->
> 
> 
> 
> back 2 the top
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 11:15 PM~11780272
> *bump
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 12:27 PM~11791604
> *bump
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MarquisPlaya_@Oct 7 2008, 07:16 AM~11799936
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm surprised we have gone this long without another " I was scammed " post.


----------



## big al

THE BEST THING I THINK TO DO IS POST ALL GOOD COMPANIES TO ORDER WHEELS FROM


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big al_@Oct 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11851611
> *THE BEST THING I THINK TO DO IS POST ALL GOOD COMPANIES TO ORDER WHEELS FROM
> *


Bad news always travels faster than good news, sucks but it's true. These fucks need to have there name shit on to keep more people from making the mistake of ordering from them.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 12 2008, 08:12 PM~11845036
> *I'm surprised we have gone this long without another " I was scammed " post.
> *


ya hopefully this is helping people out


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'd like to think so.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

ass to mouff


----------



## MarquisPlaya

damn almost page 3


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

you never hit off topic anymore playa, is that because post counts dont matter in the basement anymore? :cheesy:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by Apple_Pie_@Oct 20 2008, 04:54 AM~11915591
> *you never hit off topic anymore playa, is that because post counts dont matter in the basement anymore?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: maybe partly, but i went back to school so im not on the computer much anymore, i just make sure i bump this topic when i get a chance


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Oct 14 2008, 05:14 AM~11856378
> *ya hopefully this is helping people out
> *


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

Quick bump so these fuckers dont get away with it again!! :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Oct 24 2008, 09:38 PM~11967076
> *Quick bump so these fuckers dont get away with it again!! :0
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## mkvelidadon

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/181/RipOff0181284.htm


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## WESTUP702

this sh..it is fucked up..i ordered some rims from these fools..they was shipping to ohio...same shit...happened...2 months later...then when they got here ups tried to charge me another 300 for shipping these wheels ended up costing me 1100 by the time i got them...i had to sell one of my cars just to get these fuckin wheels cuz they had 800 of my money allready....no shit i sold my caddy for the money to pay the shipping.....fuckin ****....at the time i was'nt that mad...but damn i sold a nice caddy i could still have to get wheels that chipped and i don't have...lil bitch ass foolz...keep this shit up top...fuck all them cali companies...stick with the gangsta shit....homeboy'z...zenith..are dayton fuck the rest...oh yeah and o.g. wires..lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Oct 28 2008, 12:21 PM~11994722
> *this sh..it is fucked up..i ordered some rims from these fools..they was shipping to ohio...same shit...happened...2 months later...then when they got here ups tried to charge me another 300 for shipping these wheels ended up costing me 1100 by the time i got them...i had to sell one of my cars just to get these fuckin wheels cuz they had 800 of my money allready....no shit i sold my caddy for the money to pay the shipping.....fuckin ****....at the time i was'nt that mad...but damn i sold a nice caddy i could still have to get wheels that chipped and i don't have...lil bitch ass foolz...keep this shit up top...fuck all them cali companies...stick with the gangsta shit....homeboy'z...zenith..are dayton fuck the rest...oh yeah and o.g. wires..lol
> *


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Oct 28 2008, 11:21 AM~11994722
> *this sh..it is fucked up..i ordered some rims from these fools..they was shipping to ohio...same shit...happened...2 months later...then when they got here ups tried to charge me another 300 for shipping these wheels ended up costing me 1100 by the time i got them...i had to sell one of my cars just to get these fuckin wheels cuz they had 800 of my money allready....no shit i sold my caddy for the money to pay the shipping.....fuckin ****....at the time i was'nt that mad...but damn i sold a nice caddy i could still have to get wheels that chipped and i don't have...lil bitch ass foolz...keep this shit up top...fuck all them cali companies...stick with the gangsta shit....homeboy'z...zenith..are dayton fuck the rest...oh yeah and o.g. wires..lol
> *


Damn :angry: 

TTT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Add these guys to the MIXwww.rrtireandauto.com SCAMMERS


----------



## Freakeone

:uh: Does nobody live near these people???? If I was out there I would of already burnt the shop to the ground.. All this talk aint shit.


----------



## Freakeone

If all they have is P O Box, sit and wait, someone has to pick up their mail.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Oct 28 2008, 12:21 PM~11994722
> *this sh..it is fucked up..i ordered some rims from these fools..they was shipping to ohio...same shit...happened...2 months later...then when they got here ups tried to charge me another 300 for shipping these wheels ended up costing me 1100 by the time i got them...i had to sell one of my cars just to get these fuckin wheels cuz they had 800 of my money allready....no shit i sold my caddy for the money to pay the shipping.....fuckin ****....at the time i was'nt that mad...but damn i sold a nice caddy i could still have to get wheels that chipped and i don't have...lil bitch ass foolz...keep this shit up top...fuck all them cali companies...stick with the gangsta shit....homeboy'z...zenith..are dayton fuck the rest...oh yeah and o.g. wires..lol
> *


 :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Freakeone+Oct 31 2008, 07:41 AM~12023388-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: Does nobody live near these people???? If I was out there I would of already burnt the shop to the ground.. All this talk aint shit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Sep 2 2008, 08:37 PM~11501433
> *Lets be real here. Going down there and kicking some towel head ass sounds like a great idea in the comfort of your own home behind your computer, but in the real world a move like that would end up costing a whole lot more money. Bail, lawyer, probation, jailtime...
> 
> Hurting them financialy is much more rewarding because losing money never stops hurting, the more you lose the more it hurts.
> *


----------



## coco73chev

ttmft


----------



## OUTHOPU

Keep it up top. Nobody needs to be pimped more these days.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Nov 4 2008, 05:13 PM~12058966
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm tired of bumping this but it really does need to stay up top.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 7 2008, 01:06 PM~12090254
> *I'm tired of bumping this but it really does need to stay up top.
> *


i 2nd that i wish a mod would just pin this already


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8899735
> *I'm warning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know its a little long, but if your looking at buying from these guys, please take the time to read this. I'd hate for any homies on here to have to deal w/ the same bullshit I just dealt with!
> 
> Heres the deal...
> 
> I had a 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved) that was starting to show wire. I needed one ASAP.
> 
> On July 18th, 2007 I called a few places looking for 1- 175/70/14 Hankook Wide Whitewall (shaved whitewall). I called 8 places, only 2 said they had them "In-Stock". One place was Mi Gente Customs for $85 shipped and the other was City Tire and Wheel for $65 shipped. Of course I went w/ the cheaper one.
> 
> Before I went through w/ the purchase, I searched on here for anything about them & didn't find anything. That didn't mean anything good or bad. So, I went on w/ it.... Thats why I'm writing this for future reference...
> 
> I specifically asked the dude do you have these in-stock. He said "Yes, their ready to go." I said cool heres my credit card #. "Sir, we don't take credit cards. You'll have to Western Union it to us." I said fine cause I needed the fuckin tire ASAP.
> So, I called Western Union. It was $16 to Western Union these fuckheads $65. Now my total is up to $81 shipped.
> 
> Called dude back. He said they recieved the payment & expect the tire in about a week. The tire was going out the next day. This was 7/18/07.
> 
> A week pasted- NO TIRE. I gave an extra 3 days & called them to say my tire hasn't showed up. Dude told me, "You need to talk to our shipping dept. Their only here from 5-6pm PST", (which is 7-8pm my time).
> I waited & called the "shipping dept", which sounded like the same guy. This dude tells me, "I can't look up your order w/o you order #." So these dipshits have no other way to look up an order I placed a week ago?????????????
> Finally I found my order # & called back. Dude say, "Your tire went out today. We had to wait on our shipment." I thought these mutha fuckers had it in-stock, but whatever since its on its way now...
> 
> Another week & half pasted- NO TIRE. Called the "shipping dept." again. Different dude tells me, "We get our shipment in tomorrow & your tire will be going out." I said, "Man I'm on a tire thats about to pop. I need that tire! The dude told me ya'll had them in-stock when I ordered them!" Dude tells me, "The guy must have been mistaken, but we get our shipment tomorrow & your tire will be going out then."...
> 
> Another week & half passes- NO TIRE. Called again. Dude tells me, "Those tires are on backorder. We should have them in the next couple of days & your tire will go out."...
> 
> This goes on until 9/19/07, over 2mos later...
> Dude tells me, "We got our shipment yesterday & your tire went out yesterday." I tell him, "I ordered this tire back in July. I've made it by a miracle on a tire thats been about to pop for 2mos. If I don't get the tire by the end of the month, I'm gonna cancel the order."
> *I knew they'd probably charge me so many bullshit fees that'd I'd be lucky if I get $10 back, but at this point I didn't give a fuck!
> 
> My tire finally shows up Fri. 9/28/07- 2.5 months later w/ a fuckin C.O.D of $29!!!!! They said they under rated the shipping, which is bullshit b/c thats what UPS Online is for. It was just another way to get a few more dollars out of the customer. I needed the tire so I paid the C.O.D. Plus, if I refused it & UPS took it back, City Tire would have charged me to re-ship it. So, either way I was fucked. This made my total $110!  :angry:
> (Plus the mount & balance of $17 b/c most places won't touch k/o's. Grand total= $127.00!)
> 
> The tire itself ran me $110.00 & 2.5 months to get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Fuckin Bullshit!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> (As a reminder, I had a simular experience w/ Tire & Wheel Master. So, beware of those bitches too!)
> 
> :guns:  City Tire & Wheel  :burn:
> *





> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Oct 4 2007, 11:51 PM~8935981-->
> 
> 
> 
> City tire and wheel sent me some old, dried out, cracked 520's a couple years ago.  I had to drive over there to get replacements.  They suck. :guns:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MOSTHATED [email protected] 5 2007, 12:34 AM~8936196
> *I bought from them I ended up paying more and waiting longer
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Oct 10 2007, 08:54 PM~8972420
> *Dre, my boy had the same BS happen whe he ordered a set of 5 13" wires w/tires. When he called to get a quote w/shipping they told him the amount, he asked again "Thats to my door right?" They said yep. After waiting a week for them he called and they pulled the same "we miscalculated" crap, by then he already sent the money Western Union and was stuck paying almost $200 more to take delivery. Straight up scum bags.
> :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *





> _Originally posted by olskulow+Oct 11 2007, 06:01 PM~8979640-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problems with them about two years ago. Fucker wouldnt send the rims and wouldnt return my money unless I gave them a 125 restocking fee. I would have shot his ass if I were in Cali.
> 
> TTT For good buisnesses
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 02:26 AM~9044160
> *i ordered from them a while back and they had low price on rim/tire combo, but they wanted an extra 75bucks for mounting and balancing, i told them not to mount them cause i had access to a tire machine and they said thats fine, when the rims came, over 2 1/2 months later, they were mounted and there was a 125 dollar cod, i called and they said it was 75 for mounting/balancing,40 for shipping/handleing and 10 for the cod charge :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Freakeone_@Oct 21 2007, 09:17 PM~9053190
> *THOSE FUCKING PUSSYS DID THE SAME KIND OF SHIT TO ME ALSO.. I BOUGHT A SET OF 22'S THAT THEY SAID THEY HAD IN STOCK WHICH THEY DIDN'T SO ABOUT A MONTH AND A HALF LATER I CALLED AND SAID WHERE THE FUCK IS MY SHIT AND THEY TELL ME "OH IM SORRY WE DON'T HAVE THAT WHEEL ANYMORE" SO I SAID I WANTED A REFUND BUT THESE ****** ASS MOTHER FUCKERS SAY THEY DO NOT GIVE A FULL REFUND SO I EOULD BE OUT OVER HALF MY MONEY.. SO I PICKED ANOTHER WHEEL AND ABOUT 2 WEEKS LATER I GET A BOX WITH THE WRONG FUCKING WHEELS SO I SAID FUCK IT AND KEPT THEM.. ANYMORE BULLSHIT WITH THEM I WOULD OF SENT MYSELF IN A BOX OVER THERE AND BURNT DOWN THERE FUCKING STORE..
> *


A reminder once again.


----------



## Freakeone

QUOTE(OUTHOPU @ Sep 2 2008, 08:37 PM) 
Lets be real here. Going down there and kicking some towel head ass sounds like a great idea in the comfort of your own home behind your computer, but in the real world a move like that would end up costing a whole lot more money. Bail, lawyer, probation, jailtime...

Hurting them financialy is much more rewarding because losing money never stops hurting, the more you lose the more it hurts.



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 31 2008, 07:38 PM~12028956


So not doing anything and just complaining is better??? LOL I don't think so If I lived there it would be a whole other story.. Because I'll take some bitch ass probation for slapping the fuck out someone there, FUCK THE POLICE AND FUCK THESE MOTHER FUCKERS!!! Something has to be done to them AND their family's!!
FUCK BAIL FUCK A LAWYER FUCK JAILTIME!! All worth the great feeling of fucking one of them up!! ANY DAY


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

damn all the way back on page 3


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

mofer 3 pages back :angry:


----------



## i_did_it

hopper ali


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

back to page 1


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

ttt


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Nov 7 2008, 12:06 PM~12090254-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of bumping this but it really does need to stay up top.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MarquisPlaya_@Nov 8 2008, 01:53 PM~12099365
> *i 2nd that i wish a mod would just pin this already
> *



lets leave it for a while and see if anyone gets ripped off later on?


----------



## MarquisPlaya

damn back to the top


----------



## CHUKO13

Some one should start off a topic identifying bad businesses out there. My personal one has to be zenith I tried ordering off these people but were to unprofessional.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## bosshogglac

I ORDERED 3 SETS FROM THEM IN 99' EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT..

BUT WHEN I OREDERED A SET OF WIRES IN 2005 THEY MISQUOTED ME & THE RIMS SHOWED UP WITH A HUGE C.O.D CHARGE. I ENDED UP GETTIN A REFUND MINUS SHIPPING & IT TOOK OVER A MONTH FOR THE CHECK TO COME.


CHROME MASTERS IS BAD TOO...


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by bosshogglac_@Dec 20 2008, 07:10 PM~12484718
> *I ORDERED 3 SETS FROM THEM IN 99' EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT..
> 
> BUT WHEN I OREDERED A SET OF WIRES IN 2005 THEY MISQUOTED ME & THE RIMS SHOWED UP WITH A HUGE C.O.D CHARGE. I ENDED UP GETTIN A REFUND MINUS SHIPPING  & IT TOOK OVER A MONTH FOR THE CHECK TO COME.
> CHROME MASTERS IS BAD TOO...
> *


I think this is where they make the most money. They hit you with a fee for canceling your order and make easy money while never moving any product.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## MarquisPlaya

ttt


----------



## mosca

FUCK City Tire and Wheel :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Jan 13 2009, 09:54 PM~12696052
> *FUCK City Tire and Wheel  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump to the top again


----------



## buick_82

YEAH MAN I HAD A HOME BOY GOT WHEELS FROM THEM AND HE WAITED TWO MONTH TILL HE GOT HIS WHEELS ....... I TOLD HIM DONT BUY FROM THEM ! SO I RECOMEND NO ONE BUYING FROM CITY AND WHEELS!!!!!!


----------



## red chev

fuckin ****!!


----------



## calisxxxfinest

city tire fucked me to. i dont understand how they are still in business. im contacting bbb about my order tommorrow. they never answer the phone and i placed my order on jan 6th 09 with a quote of 350 to my door and now its over 600 and i still dont have my tracking number. i thought false advertisement was illegal but if there still in business????


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by buick_82+Feb 4 2009, 02:09 PM~12904417-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH MAN I HAD  A HOME BOY GOT WHEELS FROM THEM AND HE WAITED TWO MONTH TILL HE GOT HIS WHEELS  ....... I TOLD HIM DONT BUY FROM THEM !  SO I RECOMEND NO ONE BUYING FROM CITY AND WHEELS!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by red [email protected] 4 2009, 10:10 PM~12909264
> *fuckin ****!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-calisxxxfinest_@Feb 5 2009, 09:23 PM~12919305
> *city tire fucked me to. i dont understand how they are still in business. im contacting bbb about my order tommorrow. they never answer the phone and i placed my order on jan 6th 09 with a quote of 350 to my door and now its over 600 and i still dont have my tracking number. i thought false advertisement was illegal but if there still in business????
> *




3 more reasons to bump.


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump


----------



## RULOW

TTT


----------



## dylopez

TTT Thanks for the Info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudeboi3

MAN!! I DONE PLACED AN ORDER THRU THESE GUYS ON WEDNESDAY LAST WEEK! SHAWN TOLD ME TO CALL BACK FRIDAY! IM LIKE FOR WHAT?? YOU SAID YOU GOT 13X5'S!! I CALL BACK FRIDAY AND HE'S NOT THERE!! SO IM TRYING TO FIND OUT WHATS THE STATUS ON MY WHEELS AND THE "SHIPPING DEPARTMENT" WAS ASKING FOR INFO I NEVER GOT! SO I HAD TO CALL BACK MONDAY!! I TALKED TO THIS ASS HOLE 4X TODAY ALREADY AND I STILL DONT HAVE A TRACKING NUMBER!! HAD I SEEN THIS, I WOULD'VE NEVER BOTHER GUYING THRU THESE GUYS!! NOW IM WILLING TO FORK OUT MORE CASH TO BUY 2 13X5'S AND JUST SELL THE WHEELS I GET FROM THEM(IF I EVER GET THEM)!!


----------



## MarquisPlaya

bump so this doesnt keep happening to people


----------



## ICEBLOCC

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=mrrjfrwy5zxgxr8vvewpz298zg2g46


----------



## Locutt78

Fuck city tire and wheel mother fuckers sent me a set that had one wheel with a completly different bolt pattern and i had to pay shipping their and back to get the right bolt pattern


----------



## bub916

always done me rite! shit they just gave me a free 100spoke :biggrin:


----------



## sleonard13

Its fucked lowrider let bullshit sellers in there mag..


----------



## ahguerrero

Also, the DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them for fraud. if you want her contact info I can give that to you too.


----------



## ahguerrero

Please e-mail me at [email protected]. I filed a lawsuit against them and I'd like to take some statements to court with me of some of the things they've done to other people. Internet reviews aren't admissible in court. I need actual statements from as many people as possible.

I sent them $2200 and after two months of their same old scam I finally asked for my money back. They said they'd be sending me the full $2200 but a check for only $1500 showed up. They've ripped me off for $700. I've got two little kids to support and that's food and diapers and they just keep getting away with this. That shit is crazy. Nobody is doing anything to stop it. I'm a young mom and full time student. My husband works hard to support our family and put me through school. Maybe if some actual consequences happen to them, we might be able to stop their scam once and for all. The DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them. She would like any and all info from their victims. Hit me back and I'll give you her number.


----------



## ahguerrero

Please e-mail me at [email protected]. I filed a lawsuit against them and I'd like to take some statements to court with me of some of the things they've done to other people. Internet reviews aren't admissible in court. I need actual statements from as many people as possible.

I sent them $2200 and after two months of their same old scam I finally asked for my money back. They said they'd be sending me the full $2200 but a check for only $1500 showed up. They've ripped me off for $700. I've got two little kids to support and that's food and diapers and they just keep getting away with this. That shit is crazy. Nobody is doing anything to stop it. I'm a young mom and full time student. My husband works hard to support our family and put me through school. Maybe if some actual consequences happen to them, we might be able to stop their scam once and for all. The DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them. She would like any and all info from their victims. Hit me back and I'll give you her number.


----------



## ahguerrero

Please e-mail me at [email protected]. I filed a lawsuit against them and I'd like to take some statements to court with me of some of the things they've done to other people. Internet reviews aren't admissible in court. I need actual statements from as many people as possible.

I sent them $2200 and after two months of their same old scam I finally asked for my money back. They said they'd be sending me the full $2200 but a check for only $1500 showed up. They've ripped me off for $700. I've got two little kids to support and that's food and diapers and they just keep getting away with this. That shit is crazy. Nobody is doing anything to stop it. I'm a young mom and full time student. My husband works hard to support our family and put me through school. Maybe if some actual consequences happen to them, we might be able to stop their scam once and for all. The DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them. She would like any and all info from their victims. Hit me back and I'll give you her number.


----------



## ahguerrero

Please e-mail me at [email protected]. I filed a lawsuit against them and I'd like to take some statements to court with me of some of the things they've done to other people. Internet reviews aren't admissible in court. I need actual statements from as many people as possible.

I sent them $2200 and after two months of their same old scam I finally asked for my money back. They said they'd be sending me the full $2200 but a check for only $1500 showed up. They've ripped me off for $700. I've got two little kids to support and that's food and diapers and they just keep getting away with this. That shit is crazy. Nobody is doing anything to stop it. I'm a young mom and full time student. My husband works hard to support our family and put me through school. Maybe if some actual consequences happen to them, we might be able to stop their scam once and for all. The DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them. She would like any and all info from their victims. Hit me back and I'll give you her number.


----------



## ahguerrero

Please e-mail me at [email protected]. I filed a lawsuit against them and I'd like to take some statements to court with me of some of the things they've done to other people. Internet reviews aren't admissible in court. I need actual statements from as many people as possible.

I sent them $2200 and after two months of their same old scam I finally asked for my money back. They said they'd be sending me the full $2200 but a check for only $1500 showed up. They've ripped me off for $700. I've got two little kids to support and that's food and diapers and they just keep getting away with this. That shit is crazy. Nobody is doing anything to stop it. I'm a young mom and full time student. My husband works hard to support our family and put me through school. Maybe if some actual consequences happen to them, we might be able to stop their scam once and for all. The DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them. She would like any and all info from their victims. Hit me back and I'll give you her number.


----------



## ahguerrero

Please e-mail me at [email protected]. I filed a lawsuit against them and I'd like to take some statements to court with me of some of the things they've done to other people. Internet reviews aren't admissible in court. I need actual statements from as many people as possible.

I sent them $2200 and after two months of their same old scam I finally asked for my money back. They said they'd be sending me the full $2200 but a check for only $1500 showed up. They've ripped me off for $700. I've got two little kids to support and that's food and diapers and they just keep getting away with this. That shit is crazy. Nobody is doing anything to stop it. I'm a young mom and full time student. My husband works hard to support our family and put me through school. Maybe if some actual consequences happen to them, we might be able to stop their scam once and for all. The DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them. She would like any and all info from their victims. Hit me back and I'll give you her number.


----------



## ahguerrero

More needs to be done to stop these guys. If anyone is still owed money. I have a law suit against them going right now. You are welcome to join me. The more we sue. The better chances we'll be able to put these SOBs out of business. Just think how much we could sue them for if we all add the damages. Like I said. I have already filed the lawsuit and paid court costs. All you'd need to do is join me as a plaintiff.


----------



## ahguerrero

More needs to be done to stop these guys. If anyone is still owed money. I have a law suit against them going right now. You are welcome to join me. The more we sue. The better chances we'll be able to put these SOBs out of business. Just think how much we could sue them for if we all add the damages. Like I said. I have already filed the lawsuit and paid court costs. All you'd need to do is join me as a plaintiff...email me [email protected]. If you don't live close enough to make it to court, that's OK. You can represent yourself by telephone.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

ttt fuck city tire and wheel


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by ahguerrero_@Jun 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14076581
> *Please e-mail me at [email protected]. I filed a lawsuit against them and I'd like to take some statements to court with me of some of the things they've done to other people. Internet reviews aren't admissible in court. I need actual statements from as many people as possible.
> 
> I sent them $2200 and after two months of their same old scam I finally asked for my money back. They said they'd be sending me the full $2200 but a check for only $1500 showed up. They've ripped me off for $700. I've got two little kids to support and that's food and diapers and they just keep getting away with this. That shit is crazy. Nobody is doing anything to stop it. I'm a young mom and full time student. My husband works hard to support our family and put me through school. Maybe if some actual consequences happen to them, we might be able to stop their scam once and for all. The DA of Sacramento is putting together a case against them. She would like any and all info from their victims. Hit me back and I'll give you her number.
> *



 I'm confused, Now you want your money back to buy your kids food and diapers, If City Tire and Wheel would have sent you the rims, What would you have fed your kids? :dunno: I'm 
Just take them to small claims court, they will not show up and you will win the case. Then when they don't pay up, you put a lien on there business, then when they want to sell there business they have to pay all lien holders first or they will not be able to sell the business.. It might take awhile but you'll get your money..


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jun 2 2009, 11:20 PM~14079513
> *  I'm confused,  Now you want your money back to buy your kids food and diapers, If City Tire and Wheel would have sent you the rims, What would you have fed your kids?  :dunno:  I'm
> Just take them to small claims court, they will not show up and you will win the case. Then when they don't pay up, you put a lien on there business, then when they want to sell there business they have to pay all lien holders first or they will not be able to sell the business.. It might take awhile but you'll get your money..
> *



thats what im saying why would you buy rims you dont even need instead of buying your kids diapers or food? :dunno:


----------



## hard2get

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jun 3 2009, 01:20 AM~14079513
> *  I'm confused,  Now you want your money back to buy your kids food and diapers, If City Tire and Wheel would have sent you the rims, What would you have fed your kids?  :dunno:  I'm
> *


X2 i got a pm about this and was wondering the same thing :uh: dont try to pull the family card just cause you got burned


----------



## ahguerrero

It's not pulling the family card. Family is everything to me and everything is about them. We weren't buying anything fancy or extravagant. We were trying to purchase two sets of rims and tires to replace tires on our two cars which were bald and one rim was cracked. We have a car and an SUV. The car had one rim that was cracked (my husband had this car for 9 years and has the same wheels and tires he purchased it with). It's been riding on the spare since the rim cracked. In my town, it's illegal to drive on a spare tire. It needed to be fixed ASAP. We didn't want to buy something at the junkyard because we thought we'd go ahead and buy something of good quality now, and it will last longer. The SUV we bought at a little dinky shop and they had put the crappiest baldest tires you've ever seen so we HAD to replace them. It was the best deal we could find on a SUV so we thought it was worth it just to replace the tires when we had the money. My husband worked 2 months of overtime and swapping for extra shifts so we could afford this purchase. They said they were giving us a good deal because we were buying two sets at the same time. I looked at a lot of different places and this was the place that had the best price. It was cheaper to buy the rims and tires then just to replace the bald tires. I've never even picked up a lowrider magazine before, but it was in the wheel catalog section at walmart. I called and this guys quoted me a price for supposedly really good quality rims and tires at a price CHEAPER than walmart, which was amazing to me. But while looking for a great deal to save money, I ended up burned. We still had bald tires and a cracked rim, so after we sent them $2200 and ended up with nothing, we still had to replace our tires because it's already 102 degrees in my city and those tires would not have been safe. And while you're being so unconcerned about my children. How would you feel about my 2 year old and 4 year old riding in a car when the tire explodes and we get into a wreck and they get injured or killed. And yes. I could have bought diapers and food with that money. We aren't on welfare and don't receive any government assistance. I go to nursing school and bust my ass off so I can get a good job and be a productive citizen. My husband works 48 hours a week at a hard labor job. We both grew up poor in the worst neighborhood in our city, but we were determined to do better for our family. We bought our own house when I was 18 and he was 20. I scrub rich people's toilets and clean up their shit for extra money to buy my school books. So until you know what you're commenting about maybe you should ask some questions. I reached out to others who have been taken advantage by these ass wipes, and now I'm the one being attacked? Well, never mind. I see, there's no help here.


----------



## red chev

why do they make spares if it's illegal to drive on them :dunno:


----------



## singlepumpking

FUCK THESE ARAB ******** PEICES OF SHIT! I HOPE THEY BURN IN HELL


----------



## jonjay206

just cause you sue someone and win doesn't mean your going to get your money back.... I would have done what dude said above and took them to small claims court, would have cost you filing fee and reg mail fee. Even if they showed up you show the judge you didn't get your whole refund,, case closed... But you put a lien on someone like this chances are you will never see a dime... If they owe you money they owe other people money,, finacial institutes will collect theres long before you, and i'm sure they have more debt than assests... good luck


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by ahguerrero_@Jun 3 2009, 09:53 AM~14082206
> *It's not pulling the family card. Family is everything to me and everything is about them. We weren't buying anything fancy or extravagant. We were trying to purchase two sets of rims and tires to replace tires on our two cars which were bald and one rim was cracked. We have a car and an SUV. The car had one rim that was cracked (my husband had this car for 9 years and has the same wheels and tires he purchased it with). It's been riding on the spare since the rim cracked. In my town, it's illegal to drive on a spare tire. It needed to be fixed ASAP. We didn't want to buy something at the junkyard because we thought we'd go ahead and buy something of good quality now, and it will last longer.  The SUV we bought at a little dinky shop and they had put the crappiest baldest tires you've ever seen so we HAD to replace them. It was the best deal we could find on a SUV so we thought it was worth it just to replace the tires when we had the money. My husband worked 2 months of overtime and swapping for extra shifts so we could afford this purchase. They said they were giving us a good deal because we were buying two sets at the same time. I looked at a lot of different places and this was the place that had the best price. It was cheaper to buy the rims and tires then just to replace the bald tires. I've never even picked up a lowrider magazine before, but it was in the wheel catalog section at walmart. I called and this guys quoted me a price for supposedly really good quality rims and tires at a price CHEAPER than walmart, which was amazing to me. But while looking for a great deal to save money, I ended up burned. We still had bald tires and a cracked rim, so after we sent them $2200 and ended up with nothing, we still had to replace our tires because it's already 102 degrees in my city and those tires would not have been safe. And while you're being so unconcerned about my children. How would you feel about my 2 year old and 4 year old riding in a car when the tire explodes and we get into a wreck and they get injured or killed. And yes. I could have bought diapers and food with that money. We aren't on welfare and don't receive any government assistance. I go to nursing school and bust my ass off so I can get a good job and be a productive citizen. My husband works 48 hours a week at a hard labor job. We both grew up poor in the worst neighborhood in our city, but we were determined to do better for our family. We bought our own house when I was 18 and he was 20. I scrub rich people's toilets and clean up their shit for extra money to buy my school books. So until you know what you're commenting about maybe you should ask some questions. I reached out to others who have been taken advantage by these ass wipes, and now I'm the one being attacked? Well, never mind. I see, there's no help here.
> *



I feel for you, Nobody likes getting burned on there hard earned money.
But you come on here to a site that deals with lowriders and complain 
that you want your money back to feed and diaper your young ones, 
first impression we get is that you wanted to buy some wires & tires 
for a lowrider like most of the fellas that have been burned buy these 
fools. Maybe if you would of explained it a little more and told us 
that they were'nt wires you were buying, We or I would'nt have commented 
like we did. We take care of your kids first before buy some luxury things 
for ourselfs.. 
Like i said, take them to small claims court. Hope it works out for you..


----------

